# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Sto napraviti kad dijete ne slusa??

## tulipan32

Nekako se osijecam duzna otvoriti novi topic, nakon sto sam tako lijepo popljuvana sa strane "pametnijih mama", koje znaju sta napraviti sa tesko odgojivim dijetetom!! Sigurna sam da vecina nas "obicnih mama" koliko god voli svoje dijete, dodje u priliku da ga dijete donese u nezgodnu situaciju iz koje nezna kako da se izvuce, a da pritom uz dobre pedagoske i psiholoske podhvate "spasi situaciju!! Mislim ovdje konkretno na situacije kad vas dijete ne poslusa u punom ducanu (restoranu, kino-dvorani, igralistu, bazenu...itd),  pa se pocne histericno bacati na pod jer mu nesto nije po njegovom, a vase podizanje s'poda uz umirujuce rijeci.."daj se malo smiri...nemozes, sad dobiti to i to"...a dijete vas ne benda ni pol posto i nastavlja svoju histeriju! Najgori su onda pogledi drugih ljudi u smislu.."gle nju..nemoze ni vlastito dijete smiriti" i pogledi na dijete s'kojim bi ga najradje zasutkali na svoj nacin jer im ometa kupnju ili kaj vec rade!!! Pricam iz iskustva jer je moja starija bila jedan period takva! Bilo mi je prvo dijete, mlada mama bez iskustva a savjeta nula!! Naravno da prvo sto pokusas su rijeci, razgovor, pokusati se spustiti na dijetetov nivo...ali sta ako ni to sve ne pomogne!! Ostanes cesto sa velikim upitnikom iznad glave! Cesto smo se i ja i suprug u takvim "napetim" situacija porijeckali, jer...dijete histerizira, dere se, baca po podu, a ljudi te gledaju...on ti vice "digni ju...pa sta ju nemozes smiriti....boze...ja vise s'vama ne idem nigdje!!...

Htjela bi cuti od drugih mama kako one rijesavaju takve situacije, dali su i njihova dijeca ponekad histericna i dali su bile u nekim nezgodnim prilikama popud ovih...sta naprave????? Priznajem....ja sam nakon dugih pokusaja smirivanja rijecima, spustanje na dijetetov nivo, podizanje s'poda PUKLA!! Jednostavno su mi zivci popustili i dijete sam lupila po riti!!! Da...znam da nije najbolje rijesenje i da necu dobiti nagradu "naj-mame-godine", ali onda se barem smirila, ona i ja!! Nije da se opravdavam, ali to nikad nije bio udarac koji bi ju zaista bolio ili joj ostavilo masnicu na riti! Jednostavno je tu bila granica!! Hvala bogu, te histerije su je prosle...sad je skolarka i da se lijepo s'njom sve dogovoriti! Ne pokazuje (kao sto svi misle) znakove traume!! Htjela bi od vas (linolina, melange, melanija matic..itd   :Grin:  ), sta napraviti u takvoj krizi????

Sigurna sam da ima mama koje su dozivjele takvo sto pa bi im dobro dosao koji savjet!! Svi volimo svoju dijecu najvise na svijetu ali bas zato sto ih tolko volimo bojimo se da nece odrasti u neposlusne i nepristojne teenagere! Nadam se da cemo si na ovom topicu moci olaksati srce i jedno drugom pomoci!!!  :Kiss:   :Love:  Tulipan

----------


## ewa

Pogledaj ovdje  :Smile:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Sto trazis? Odobravanje za "po riti"? Mislim da ovdje neces (na srecu) naci puno istomisljenika.

----------


## tulipan32

NE...ne trazim odobravanje za to!! Trazim savjet! Procitaj topic..pa zar ovdje svi samo vide "UDARAC"???? :?  :?

----------


## petraa

dijete se ne odgaja samo doma, već svugdje i non stop, i neće ga netko drugi odgojiti umjesto nas, ja imam prilično živahnu djecu i nikad nisam imala takvih problema, ne razumijem roditelje koji pribjegavaju takvim metodama,možda bi se trebali više posvetiti svojoj djeci pa se oni ne bi bacali po podu da bi ih primjetili, nije dijete krivo ,tome ste ga naučili .

----------


## Serpentina

Mislim da je Tulipanu i samoj krivo što je udarila dijete, nema smisla stalno se vraćati na to.
Ne, nije bilo u redu, no sad se to ne može promijeniti, može se samo raditi da se ne dođe opet u takvu situaciju. Iako vjerojatno novonastala situacija neće kumulirati udarcem po guzi. 

Da te utješim, T. ima samo 13 mjeseci i često me dovede do usijanja i sve si vrtim scenarije u glavi koji uključuju dućane i vrištanje, no jedini lijek koji sam za sada našla je čvrsti čvrsti zagrljaj koji smiri i nju, te još važnije - mene, da ne bi došla na neku neprimjerenu ideju. 


Meni u dućanu osobno ipak draže vidjeti _temperamentno_ dijete nego udarce i batine, koliko god "lagani" bili, nevezano za tebe.

----------


## BusyBee

Kad mi je bilo najteze, najvise mi je pomagalo da si osvijestim da nista sto ona radi ne radi da bi meni napakostila, da bi mene osramotila ili bilo sto ruzno meni ucinila. Vec da to radi jer ne zna bolje, jer ne zna kontrolirati emocije i frustrirana je. I da, koliko je god meni tesko, njoj je vjerojatno teze, jer ja barem kuzim situaciju, a ona je preplavljena emocijama i treba me da ostanem iskulirana, otkacena od vanjskog svijeta koji me mozda gleda sa sazaljenjem ili neodobravanjem, usmjerena na nju i sebe, smirena dovoljno da pronadjem nacin da joj pomognem da se smiri.

Trgovine -> dogovor unaprijed; raspad u trgovini -> izlazak iz nje, bez puno rasprave, uz smiren i cvrst zagrljaj (sad sam pametnija, ako ikako mogu, ne bih dijete vukla u soping)
Restoran -> uvijek sam nosila puno materijala njoj za zabavu, ako vec moramo u restoran; slikovnice, bojanke, puzzle -> nikad problema, ali smo uvijek dozirali ostanak prema njenoj dobi (restoran nije child-friendly okolina i treba je uciniti takvom i biti spreman da ce se mozda, unatoc svemu, trebati pokupiti ako se dijete nelagodno osjeca u tom okruzenju)
Kino -> nismo isli do neke pete godine jer nije tip koji voli buku; s prve projekcije smo otisli, iako smo sjele gledati poznati crtic, cisto da se privikne na kino-okruzenje
Igraliste -> tu ima vise slobode, nema puno pravila i puno je toga dopusteno; obicno sam na nedozvoljene stvari upozoravala vise puta i tek kad bi zaista visekratno ignorirala upozorenja, napustile bi teren

Sve su to bile situacije u kojima nisam spasavala situaciju da ne bih uznemiravala okolinu vec situacije u kojima sam pomagala svom djetetu da se nosi s frustracijom (bilo samoizazvanom ili izazvanom mojim postavljanjem granica).

Drugi recept je smanjenje ocekivanja, tj. ne ocekivanje od djeteta da ce se ponasati prema nekakvoj slici koju drugi imaju (ili ja) o tome kako bi se dijete trebalo ponasati u nekoj situaciji.




> Ne pokazuje (kao sto svi misle) znakove traume!!


Mozda i nema traume, mozda je nije svjesna, mozda se ispolje u odlucnosti da na svoju djecu nikad ne digne ruku.
Ono u sto ja vjerujem (a nadam se da nisam u pravu) je da, ako roditelj nauci rijesiti frustraciju udarcem i to si je u galvi jasno opravdao, napravit ce to i kad dijete bude vece jer je tako naucio, pa ce malo po guzi cesto postati tu i tamo samar.




> bojimo se da nece odrasti u neposlusne i nepristojne teenagere


Posao tinejdzera je da povremeno bude ovo i jos vise, bar prema mjerilima roditelja i odraslih. Kako cemo se nositi s time, ako kao roditelji pronalazimo opravdanja u "malo po guzi"?

----------


## BusyBee

> *možda bi se trebali više posvetiti svojoj djeci pa se oni ne bi bacali po podu* da bi ih primjetili, nije dijete krivo ,tome ste ga naučili .


Ovo je velika zabluda/predrasuda.  :Smile:

----------


## BusyBee

> Cesto smo se i ja i suprug u takvim "napetim" situacija porijeckali, jer...dijete histerizira, dere se, baca po podu, a ljudi te gledaju...*on ti vice "digni ju...pa sta ju nemozes smiriti....boze...ja vise s'vama ne idem nigdje!!.*..


Mislim da bi ja bila ta koja vise nigdje s njim ne bi isla.   :Mad:  
Njemu bi trebala jasno objasniti koliko njegovo ponasanje jos vise dize tenziju kod tebe i da dijete osjeca lose vibre i sasvim sigurno se dijelom ni zbog toga ne moze smiriti.

----------


## Lapis

moja je još premalena za tako nešto (16 mj), ali je i ovako prkosna koliko se u toj dobi može biti! (ona se zna baciti na pod, čak i lupiti glavom o pod, a otkako sam prestala skakati na to, jedva glavom dotakne pod)

mislim da nijedan roditelj nije naučio dijete bacanju po podu, i koliko se god ja grozila toga, čini mi se da imam primjerak u nastajanju.

ovako, ja ti nemam praktičnog iskustva sa konkretnim problemom, ali se sjećam nečega sa faksa (paradoksalne intervencije) gdje je naveden baš taj primjer. djetetu koje se baca po podu i urla iz sve snage, navodno treba reći da ako će se derati tako još pola sata (pritom mu pokazati sat i kao početi štopati) da će dobiti što želi. i mirno stati kraj njega. naravno, radi se o djeci koja, ako već ne znaju na sat, imaju neki okvirni pojam vremena. navodno je u velikoj većini situacija  djelotvorno.

----------


## BusyBee

> naravno, radi se o djeci koja, ako već ne znaju na sat, imaju neki okvirni pojam vremena. navodno je u velikoj većini situacija djelotvorno.


Ne znam, moja sedmogodisnjakinja je odavno napustila metodu bacanja po podu (cak je i jako kratko trajala), a jos uvijek nema ni priblizno pojam o vremenu (koliko nesto traje). Cak se vec nazire ocitavanje koliko je sati, ali trajanje sata ili minute, ... nema osjecaja uopce.

----------


## melange

busybee je odlično napisala što napraviti kad se ispadi dešavaju izvan kuće, a ja sam isto na jednoj temi napisala ono o slanju u sobu dok se dijete ne ohladi.

ova rješenja zahtijevaju puno više truda, strpljenja i upornosti i ne daju trenutan rezultat kao lup po guzi, da se razumijemo.
ali o dugoročnim dobrobitima prvog načina i lošim posljedicama drugog mislim da više ne treba razglabati  :Smile: 





> Drugi recept je smanjenje ocekivanja, tj. ne ocekivanje od djeteta da ce se ponasati prema nekakvoj slici koju drugi imaju (ili ja) o tome kako bi se dijete trebalo ponasati u nekoj situaciji.


potpis.

----------


## koryanshea

draga tulipan32! prije nego sta uopce pocnem citat sta su ti drugi pisali, zelim samo rec da ne mogu opisat koliko mi je drago sto vidim ovaj topic, da si ga otvorila, da se ne ljutis na nas   :Love: , da trazis savjet, rjesenje...   :Heart: 

ja ti ne mogu dat nikakav savjet iz vlastitog iskustva, ali znam jedno - bojim se vlastitog temperamenta, nadam se da moja djeca nikad nece dobit po guzi ali ako se desi da izgubim kontrolu, znam da ce dobit moju duboku ispriku i da ce im bit savrseno jasno da NIJE U REDU da sam to napravila i da nije u redu da itko ikome da po guzi ili po bilo kojem drugom dijelu tijela.

a sto se tice shoppinga i okoline - kako je rekla BusyBee, dogovor unaprijed. i nekako mi se cini problematican sami stav o spustanju "na razinu djeteta". sto odraslijim tretiras dijete, to ce se odraslije i ponasati. (za uzivljavanje u to preporucam knjigu Jaspera Juula "Vaše kompetentno dijete")

 :Kiss:

----------


## Lapis

a čuj, ne znam.
htjela sam pomoći sa naučenim kad već sama nemam iskustva, makar kakvo dijete imam, čini se da ću ga uskoro početi sticati.

to dolazi od čovjeka koji čitav život radi sa djecom sa raznim oblicima asocijativnih ponašanja, a sada radi na primarnoj prevenciji. makar vjerujem i da je sam to pobrao od neke teoretičarske face.

svojedobno sam pitala na koju dob je taj pristup primjenjiv, pa je rekao kako  je to u svakom slučaju individualno, ali da već i relativno mala djeca od nekih  3-4 godine znaju da je pola sata strašno dugo. što dužim period zamišljaju, to bolje. znači, da su savladali pojam vremena u smislu da ono ide, da se pola sata odnosi na neko vrijeme, a ne na kruške i jabuke.

a s druge strane, možda se nikada sa svojom djecom nije našao u takvoj situaciji, pa je lako tuđu pamet prodavat. ne znam.
ako netko ima ozbiljnih i učestalih problema te vrste, ništa ga ne košta probati. ako radi, super, ako ne, nek traži rješenje dalje.

----------


## Lapis

ajaj

tako mi treba kad ne citiram, a dok pišem uleti još odgovora.
ovo gore je bio odgovor BusyBee.

----------


## melange

> i nekako mi se cini problematican sami stav o spustanju "na razinu djeteta". sto odraslijim tretiras dijete, to ce se odraslije i ponasati


mislim da se ovdje misli na onu fizičku razinu tj da se doslovno čučne i bude oči u oči s djetetom, na njegovoj razini, da mu se ne govori s visoka.

----------


## koryanshea

> mislim da se ovdje misli na onu fizičku razinu tj da se doslovno čučne i bude oči u oči s djetetom, na njegovoj razini, da mu se ne govori s visoka.


okidoki  :Smile:

----------


## Anci

Mogu u svemu potpisati BB   :Smile:  

Moja se L dosad (sad će napuniti 4 g) svega par puta bacila u dućanu. Zadnji put prošli tjedan. Ali tad je bilo 5 popodne, znala sam da nije ručala u vrtiću, ali mene _doista_ drugi ljudi u dućanu uopće ne zanimaju.
Ja sam joj probala nešto objasniti, ali uopće nisam dolazila do nje. Požurili smo odlazak iz dućana, vani ju je još malo držalo i smirila se.

Za dućane- imamo dogovor- ako idemo, kupit ću joj 2 stvari koje izabere. AKo nije ručala, neće jesti slatkiše, samo eventualno voće, slatkiše kad doma pojede. To nam u 95% prolazi, osim iznimno, ako je posebno umorna/gladna i sl. Baš zato od nje niti ne očekujem previše u tom trenutku.
 Super je BB rekla ono u pogledu smanjenja očekivanja. 

I sebi govorim: ona to ne radi namjerno, neću to smatrati lošim/pogrešnim i sl. i odmah mi lakše ide.
Probaj tako.  :Smile:

----------


## mamaplavuša

Od mama s iskustvom (u bacanju po podu i histeriziranju bez suza) čula sam da ih je najbolje pustiti da se sami smire pa i pod cijenu zbunjenih i neodobravajućih pogleda od drugih ljudi u blizini. Možda većina nije za ignoriranje takvih situacija, ali vjerojatno više pali od dizanja na silu, objašnjavanja (jer u tom trenutku ionako ništa ne čuju  :Rolling Eyes:  ).
Ja sam bila jednom dosad u takvoj situaciji (u dječjem dućanu) i moji pokušaji objašnjavanja i dizanja nisu urodili plodom. Jednostavno, izletili smo iz dućana. A, u autu ko da se ništa nije dogodilo. Miran ko bubica i još si pjeva! :?

----------


## alanovamama

U njegovih 5,5 godina nismo imali situaciju bacanja po podu igdje, ali imamo isto sistem dogovora prije odlaska u dućan, kad moramo negdje gdje je njemu dosadno nosimo različite stvari za zabavu, a to što bi me netko gledao ovako ili onako uopće me ne dira.

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

Moj se počeo ritati, ali nećemo više u shopping.

A kad ga u kući uhvati takvo ludilo (uglavnom se to dešava kad mu uzmem iz ruku nešto što nebi trebao držati u rukama) provam mu odvratiti pozornost s nekom igračkom ili se počnem glupirati, pjevušiti,.. pali u 99% slučajeva, a ako ne upali onda ga pustim da se rita pa se sam smiri.

----------


## Balarosa

> Mislim ovdje konkretno na situacije kad vas dijete ne poslusa u punom ducanu (restoranu, kino-dvorani, igralistu, bazenu...itd),  pa se pocne histericno bacati na pod jer mu nesto nije po njegovom, a vase podizanje s'poda uz umirujuce rijeci.."daj se malo smiri...nemozes, sad dobiti to i to"...a dijete vas ne benda ni pol posto i nastavlja svoju histeriju! Najgori su onda pogledi drugih ljudi u smislu.."gle nju..nemoze ni vlastito dijete smiriti"


Mislim da je kod velikog broja roditelja ovo problem; kad naučimo ignorirati te druge ljude, kad se shvatimo da oni u cijeloj priči nisu bitni, da nije važno što gomila nepoznatih osoba misli i da "sramoćenje" nije u tom trenutku problem puno ćemo se lakše nositi s ovakvim situacijama. Dijete osjeti našu dodatnu nervozu koju stvara publika i to isto produžuje šou. Ja sam, kao i veliki broj  nas, odgojena da se ponašam primjereno, da ne radim scene, "ne talasam", ne skrećem pažnju na sebe, da budem fina i pristojna. Bilo mi je stvarno teško na početku izbaciti iz glave "što sad svi misle", ali naučila sam i više me nije briga. Sjednem kraj njega na pod i čekam. Ono što još nisam naučila je kako isključiti moje roditelje kad nešto krene pred njima jer imam potrebu dokazivati im da sam odrasla, ali valjda ću se i toga jednom riješiti. Uvijek kad vani vidim neku bučnu situaciju imam poriv prići roditeljima i reći im da se ne uzrujavaju, da je to normalno. Sjeti se i ti da možda pogledi drugih ljudi ne znače nešto negativno jer tko ima dijete zna i da se takve stvari dešavaju.

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

> tulipan32 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mislim ovdje konkretno na situacije kad vas dijete ne poslusa u punom ducanu (restoranu, kino-dvorani, igralistu, bazenu...itd),  pa se pocne histericno bacati na pod jer mu nesto nije po njegovom, a vase podizanje s'poda uz umirujuce rijeci.."daj se malo smiri...nemozes, sad dobiti to i to"...a dijete vas ne benda ni pol posto i nastavlja svoju histeriju! Najgori su onda pogledi drugih ljudi u smislu.."gle nju..nemoze ni vlastito dijete smiriti"
> 
> 
> Mislim da je kod velikog broja roditelja ovo problem; kad naučimo ignorirati te druge ljude, kad se shvatimo da oni u cijeloj priči nisu bitni, da nije važno što gomila nepoznatih osoba misli i da "sramoćenje" nije u tom trenutku problem puno ćemo se lakše nositi s ovakvim situacijama. Dijete osjeti našu dodatnu nervozu koju stvara publika i to isto produžuje šou. Ja sam, kao i veliki broj  nas, odgojena da se ponašam primjereno, da ne radim scene, "ne talasam", ne skrećem pažnju na sebe, da budem fina i pristojna. Bilo mi je stvarno teško na početku izbaciti iz glave "što sad svi misle", ali naučila sam i više me nije briga. Sjednem kraj njega na pod i čekam. Ono što još nisam naučila je kako isključiti moje roditelje kad nešto krene pred njima jer imam potrebu dokazivati im da sam odrasla, ali valjda ću se i toga jednom riješiti. Uvijek kad vani vidim neku bučnu situaciju imam poriv prići roditeljima i reći im da se ne uzrujavaju, da je to normalno. Sjeti se i ti da možda pogledi drugih ljudi ne znače nešto negativno jer tko ima dijete zna i da se takve stvari dešavaju.


Ovo potpisujem od riječi do riječi.
Kad sam isključila publiku iz date situacije, manje sam se nervirala, i kreativnija rješenja date situacije su lakše dolazila. 
Kod ekstremnih situacija histerije (u javnosti ili kući) ja ih nastojim ignorirati, ako ne prihvata nikakav razgovor, šutim dok ona ne shvati da ispad ne privlači moju pažnju (a što mu je osnovni cilj). Puno se brže smiruje, kad shvati da ne postiže cilj, a moj je osnovni cilj da ona nauči prihvatljive načine komunikacije, prihvatljiv način ljutnje i negodovanja.
I trudim se, ne uspjeva uvijek, ali dug je to proces.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mamaplavuša

Potpuno se slažem da treba ignorirati ljude oko sebe i napraviti sve da neugodnjak što bezbolnije prođe i za klince i za nas. Al, kad nam se to prvi puta dogodilo, fakat nisam znala kaj bi prvo napravila. 
Nadam se da ću sljedeći put (malo je vjerojatno da ga neće biti  :Grin:  ) pravilno odreagirati.

----------


## pomikaki

O tom vrištanju govori se u knjizi Najsretnije dijete u kvartu. Zanima me je li to netko pročitao i uspio primjeniti? Kaže da dijete histerizira jer nema osjećaj za vrijeme, pa kad mu kažete da se strpi njemu je to kao da ste rekli da će u trgovini ili gdje se već nalazite ostati zauvijek. Drugo, dijete u toj dobi - 1,5 do 3g nije sposobno razumjeti duže rečenice niti će vas shvatiti dok mu smireno i s uvažavanjem obješnjavate da se smiri.

Preporuča se spustiti na njegov nivo tako da prvo izrazite njegove osjećaje - uzbuđeno i s izrazom očaja više puta reći npr.: van, van! hoćeš ići van! Pri tome koristiti što manje riječi koje više puta ponavljate. Tada dijete shvaća da razumijete što vam govori, jer je to izvor njegove nervoze - ima osjećaj da ga ne razumijete. Nakon što se dijete smirilo, lakše ćete mu odvratiti pažnju.

Zanima me ima li ovdje nekog tko je to pokušao?

----------


## mamaplavuša

Nije da sam baš skužila kak bih mu to trebala reći. Pitati ga ili "tjerati" van?? 8)

----------


## buba klara

Uvijek kad vani vidim neku bučnu situaciju imam poriv prići roditeljima i reći im da se ne uzrujavaju, da je to normalno. Sjeti se i ti da možda pogledi drugih ljudi ne znače nešto negativno jer tko ima dijete zna i da se takve stvari dešavaju.[/quote]

Identično - zamisli da u toj gomili ljudi za koje misliš da te streljaju pogledom ima i onih (a sigurno ih ima!) koji su vjerojatno nešto slično ili isto prošli sa svojom djecom i ne osuđuju te.

----------


## Balarosa

> Nije da sam baš skužila kak bih mu to trebala reći. Pitati ga ili "tjerati" van?? 8)


To bi trebala biti potvrda onog što on govori, dakle izražavanje njegovih osjećaja.

----------


## mamaplavuša

Hvala..  :Idea:

----------


## Anci

Ja primjenim nešto tako: kažem joj "znam da ti je teško čekati, ali nemamo kruha/mlijeka/... za večeru i nadam se da ćemo brzo van"

ili

"znam da ti je vruće/zagušljivo i sl..."

----------


## pomikaki

> Nije da sam baš skužila kak bih mu to trebala reći. Pitati ga ili "tjerati" van?? 8)


Ne, nego izražavati njegove osjećaje. Ako dijete viče van, i ti bi trebala vikati isto   :Smile:   kako bi ono shvatilo da razumiješ što poručuje. Tako nekako. U knjizi je to bolje objašnjeno. Ja još to nisam probala, pa me zanima ima li iskusnijih.

Za ovu moju fazu više mi pomaže "Budizam za majke". Mogu se pohvaliti da još nisam izgubila živce s djetetom (9mj) ali sam više nego jednom izgubila živce s m-om. Kad mi se čini da me dijete želi izbezumiti podsjetim se da je to normalno, ali kad mi m neće oprati suđe to ne mogu shvatiti...

----------


## petraa

> petraa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *možda bi se trebali više posvetiti svojoj djeci pa se oni ne bi bacali po podu* da bi ih primjetili, nije dijete krivo ,tome ste ga naučili .
> 
> 
> Ovo je velika zabluda/predrasuda.


ne slažem se s tim,nije to predrasuda, to je činjenica ,djeca su ogledalo naše duše,ne vjerujem u priču o djeci divljacima,koje se ne može kontrolirati nikako osim batinama, za mene su to gluposti.

----------


## mamaplavuša

To fakat zvuči dobro, malo smiješno, ali ako djeluje, super! Probat ćemo i to.

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

> BusyBee prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  petraa prvotno napisa
> ...


Uz puno poštovanje, blago tebi da tvoja djeca imaju blagu narav.
Moja Emina nije divljakuša, a ja ne smatram da se djeca trebaju "kontrolirati", pogotovo ne batinama. Ali Emina je jedna osobica čvrstog karaktera, tvrdoglava i jako bučna kad se ljuti. I ima 3 godine. Kad uđemo u fazu ponovnog uspostavljanja "hijerarhijskog poretka", dešavaju se ispadi tipa histeričnih dreka na ulici, ili sjedanja i bacanja na pod. Ja puno vremena provodim sa svojom kćeri, zato i znam kakav joj je karakter, a u tom vremenu me nikad nije vidjela da se bacam po podu kad mi nešto nije po volji.

----------


## Anci

> BusyBee prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  petraa prvotno napisa
> ...


Pa tko spominje batine :? 
I ne znam što znači "da su ga roditelji tome naučili"

Da malo dijete *zna* reći što ga muči i može to reći, ne bi npr. plakalo/vrištalo...

Ja ne mislim da moje dijete kad plače želi mene osramotiti pred blagajnicom. A i meni to nije sramota.  :Smile:

----------


## BusyBee

> ne slažem se s tim,nije to predrasuda, to je činjenica ,djeca su ogledalo naše duše,ne vjerujem u *priču o djeci divljacima,koje se ne može kontrolirati nikako osim batinama,* za mene su to gluposti.


Ne znam odakle si iscitala da ja vjerujem u pricu koju sam boldala.

I dalje mislim da je ovo predrasuda:



> *možda bi se trebali više posvetiti svojoj djeci pa se oni ne bi bacali po podu* da bi ih primjetili, nije dijete krivo ,tome ste ga naučili .

----------


## mamaplavuša

Slažem se sa Strobery. Ni mene moj sin nikad nije vidio da se bacam po podu niti sam imala histerične napadaje pred njim. (Ni pred ikim drugim.) I to je napravio samo jednom. I ne mislim da su isključivo roditelji krivi ako dijete to napravi. Nije rijetka stvar da klinci tako izražavaju svoje nezadovoljstvo i ako im trenutno ne udovoljiš želji.
Od djece svaki dan možemo očekivati nešto drugo i nešto što se uopće ne nadamo i mi smo tu da ih pravilno usmjerimo, bilo o čemu da se radi.
I da, itekako sam posvećena svom djetetu, kao i, vjerujem, ostali roditelji, kojima se dogodi da dijete plače i viče po dućanu i sl. To ide Petruu, iako joj ne zamjeram na njenom mišljenju.  :Wink:

----------


## petraa

vidim da ste se zapalili,pod "naučili", ne mislim da ste se bacali i Vi po podu već niste prepoznali vrijeme kad je trebalo reagirati na nježan način pa se sad ljutite na mene 8) 
koja je to prepoznala,ja iza sebe imam  petnaestogodišnje iskustvo rada s djecom.
Djecu odgajamo stalno;doma,u šetnji,na ulici ,u dućanu,parku i gdje god smo s njima,i nije bitno dali netko gleda ili sluša ako ja djetetu npr. u dućanu velim "sad smo u dućanu pa ćemo biti o.k" ili sl. a ne šutit jer mi je neugodno  i brinem dal će ko ćuti pa kad slijedeći put odem u dućan ,naravno da će biti vriske ,pogotovo ako osjeti da se roditelji ustručavaju nekog mjesta ili osoba.
A za ove kaj se bacaju po podu,nadam se da im je zabavno  :Laughing:  
I da ,moja djeca nisu blage naravi, baš naprotiv,ali su pristojna.

----------


## vertex

> Djecu odgajamo stalno;doma,u šetnji,na ulici ,u dućanu,parku i gdje god smo s njima,i nije bitno dali netko gleda ili sluša ako ja djetetu npr. u dućanu velim "sad smo u dućanu pa ćemo biti o.k" ili sl. a ne šutit jer mi je neugodno  i brinem dal će ko ćuti pa kad slijedeći put odem u dućan ,naravno da će biti vriske ,pogotovo ako osjeti da se roditelji ustručavaju nekog mjesta ili osoba.


petraa, ali ti stvarno imaš predrasude. Ja sam zadnja osoba kojoj bi bilo neugodno zbog drugih, i, mada to govorim sama, djecom se bavim, strpljiva sam, znam što želim, stalno pazim da prepoznajem trenutke i bla, bla, bla...sve o čemu pričaš. I moj stariji se uredno bacao po podu u prosjeku 3 puta dnevno, u trajanju godinu dana 81.5-2.5).
I zamisli - izrastao je iz te faze, naučio je druge načine, odlično funkcionira u školi, prije u vrtiću - u principu, odgajateljima, trenerima, učiteljima su dosad bila usta puna isključivo hvale (ako mene smatraš neobjektivnom).
Činjenica je da iste manifestacije ponašanja mogu imati sasvim različite uzroke - mogu biti znak problema, ali mogu biti i kombinacija dobi i temperamenta djeteta. Ako čovjek ne poznaje dobro dijete i cijelu situaciju, ne bi trebao naprečac donositi zaključke.

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

> I da ,moja djeca nisu blage naravi, baš naprotiv,ali su pristojna.


Ako ovo "pristojna" podrazumjeva da se nikad, ni jedno nije počelo derati u situaciji kao (navest ću jedan naš primjer) "Mozemo li sad gledati ovaj crtani?" "Ne možemo srećo, sada je kasno i već je pao mrak" (spavanje ne spominjem jer znam da i nakon ovoga slijedi haos), blago tebi. I zaista to mislim, u opće se ne ljutim, ili se osjećam kritikovano tvojim mišljenjem. 
Ja se recimo nikad nisam bacala po podu niti glasno derala dok sam bila mala, dok moja sestra jeste. Hoću reći da postoji mogućnost da neka djeca nikada ne dovedu svoje roditelje u neke "neugodne" situacije, dok druga, ma šta roditelji radili, stalno upadaju u slične ispade, i da nije sve do roditelja i nedostatka pažne.

----------


## petraa

Predrasuda je da je  dijete ima ispade samo od sebe.Žao mi je ako se netko našao prozvanim,očito se puno klinaca baca po podu.
Možda da tu energiju s puno ljubavi usmjerite na klince i odete npr. u park.
Strobery,ne kritiziram,iznosim svoje mišljenje.

----------


## kuku.tree

> Najgori su onda pogledi drugih ljudi u smislu.."gle nju..nemoze ni vlastito dijete smiriti"


nije ovo najgore, zapravo, rekla bih da je to posljednje oko čega se treba brinuti jer svaki je roditelj barem nekad osjetio tu fazu.

ja nisam mama s mnogo godina "radnog iskustva"no ipak imam iskustva s drekom ("histerijom") kad nešto nije kako on zacrta. to je kod nas počelo nedavno, kad je napunio godinu dana i za sada to jednostavno ignoriram (bili u javnosti ili unutar svoja 4 zida). dam mu do znanja da sam ga vidila, ali se onda maknem.

moja frendica je, pak, mama s više godina iskustva i ima ih troje. gledala sam prošlo ljeto kako ona sređuje situaciju histerije. bili smo na plaži i curka je krenula s tom "epizodom". ona joj je mirnim glasom rekla da se smiri, a ako neće da ju onda vodi doma. curka se nije smirila i ova ju je samo uzela i odvela prema autu. na tom je putu malica vidila da društvo ostaje na plaži a ona zbog dreke odlazi doma. i smirila se, vratila i nastavila normalno igrati s ostalim klincima s plaže.

vikanje, udaranje po ritu i sl....to je "rješenje" na kratke staze koje na kraju stvori samo još kompliciranije situacije i definitivno je mnogo korisnije izvući posebne atome strpljenja i kontrole i ne prepusti se tome (teško je ugasiti vatru ljutnje zato je pametnije odmah tražiti drugo rješenje)

----------


## kuku.tree

> dijete se ne odgaja samo doma, već svugdje i non stop....možda bi se trebali više posvetiti svojoj djeci pa se oni ne bi bacali po podu da bi ih primjetili, nije dijete krivo ,tome ste ga naučili .


slažem se da se dijete odgaja stalno i svugdje, no ovo drugo da se djeca bacaju na pod jer roditelji nisu dovoljno posvećeni jedostavno nije istina. sva djeca prolaze kroz razne faze, iskušavaju roditelje i granice, a jedna od tih faza je i to "histeriziranje" (ne nužno kod sve djece, no kod večine jeste) - i to je u redu, to je njihov "zadatak". na roditeljima je, pak, da jasno postave granice i na taj način stvore zdravo okružje za svoje dijete - da mu pruže sigurnost, razumijevanje, utočište.

(i ispravak na gornji odgovor: posebni - posljednji)  :Smile:

----------


## BusyBee

> Predrasuda je da je  dijete ima ispade samo od sebe.


Dijete najcesce ima ispad jer je frustrirano necim sto ne smije taj tren dobiti, postavljenom granicom ili necim trecim sto mu je izazvalo burne emocije koje ne zna prihvatljivije iskazati. Nisam primijetila da je itko napisao da se tantrumi dogadjaju iz cista mira.

----------


## BusyBee

> Možda da tu energiju s puno ljubavi usmjerite na klince i odete npr. u park.


Brrr, koliko uopcavanja, zakljucivanja na slijepo i soljenja pameti. (ne samo ovo quotano) Steta!




> dijete se ne odgaja samo doma, već svugdje i non stop....


Vjerujem da vecina ovdje to jako dobro zna i zivi tako.

----------


## anchie76

Petraa klinci se bacaju po podu jer su frustrirani, jer se neznaju nositi s tim osjecajima frustracije koje osjecaju pa se bace na pod (fizicki ga izbacuju).

Slazem se s BB po tom pitanju - zaista je predrasuda da se to moze sprijeciti s vise paznje.  Posveti ti paznje koliko god hoces djetetu, al ga odvedi u trgovinu umornog i gladnog, pa vidi koliko ce imati stpljenja cekati i ne baciti se na pod od frustracije   :Grin:  


A vezano za prkos.. da ne pisem ponovo, iskopirat cu svoja 2 stara posta:




> Djeca prkose kad im je narusen integritet (verbalno ili fizicki) ili kad im je oduzeta njihova odgovornost (roditelj radi ono sto bi dijete trebalo samo - npr. obuci se, oprati zube, jesti itd. itd.itd).  Razmisli o ovome, vrlo vjerojatno radite nesto sto djetetu ne odgovara.  Ili se ponasate isto kao sto ste se ponasali prije npr. godinu dana, a ona raste i treba vise prostora a vi joj ga ne dajete.  
> 
> Za ove "djecje faze", kaze Jesper vrlo mudro - nemaju *djeca faze, nego roditelji *   Roditelji su obicno ti koji kaskaju i cesto se teze prilagodjavaju na djetetovo odrastanje, pa tako i na drugacije djetetove potrebe (roditelji imaju tendenciju raditi onak kak su do sada radili, a da ni ne skuze da to vise ne fukncionira).  I onda se desi to da dijete protestira, da je neposlusno itd.







> Ja sam vec i bogu i vragu dosadna s primjerom pranja zuba     Ali to je jedino cega se kontkretno sjecam i sto ce mi valjda ostati urezano do smrti - jer sam valjda tak ponosna sto sam to skuzila i promijenila svoje ponasanje.
> 
> Ono... Perete zube svaki dan. Ti mu peres, sve 5.  Jedan dan on pozeli sam prati.  Ti ZNAS da on nezna jos prati sam zube, te zelis i dalje nastaviti tak kak je dosad bilo (fakat ti se ne da prati cijelu kupaonu poslije, em sto ce mu pasti cetkica u umivaonik ili ce ju on mozda umociti gdje ne bi trebao, em ti se ne da trositi vjecnost na pranje zuba, ti to obavis puno brze i zubi su 100% cisti poslije, tko zna kak ce on to napraviti, itd..).  I trudis se i dalje da mu ti peres zube ne bi li to bilo najlakse i najbezbolnije.  No pocne se desavati sljedece.  Svako pranje zuba - AGONIJA.  Lijepo je do tada pljunuo kaladont redovno, ali sada..  Sada ga gutne SVAKI PUT i pritom te POGLEDA u oci dok to radi!  Zabavno ne?   U tebi se bude nagoni da mu kazes "neces ti MENEEEEE!!!!"     No tada stajes i razmisljas u cemu je problem, jer ZNAS da klinci prkose kad im je narusen integritet ili kad im se ne dopusta rast.  Povrijedila ga nisam, a ovo drugo.. A haaaaaa!!!!!  Covjece ne dam mu da nauci sam prati zube!  Pa hellou!  Nema problema.  Dam mu cetkicu, izvoli peri, izadjem van iz kupaone (ak nema publike, nema ni predstave   ), stisnem zube kak ce to sve izgledati.  Naravno da je sve bilo ok, i da sam to mogla napraviti davnih dana.  Ali lakse je zadrzati kontrolu nego ga pustiti da to odradi sam.  I tako moje dijete u tom trenu nije bilo terrible two, niti je bilo zlocesto, nego sam ja uvidjela da ga ne pustam da raste

----------


## anchie76

I dok sam ja nakucala svoj post... BB je to tak sve dobro rekla  :Klap:

----------


## petraa

anchie76,pa ne pišem o ekstremnim uvjetima,i ja bi možda gladna i umorna negdje zavrištala,
BB,tvoj post niti ne čitam ,sorry,prva rečenica  me odvratila,pa sam odustala

----------


## anchie76

Ni ja ne pricam o ekstremnim uvjetima, to je bilo karikiranje (cisto da pokazem da nema veze sa paznjom)... Ali takve ili polu-takve situacije se desavaju i triger su za frustraciju kod klinaca.

----------


## sandra23

anchie sve je to super,ali netko zaista ne može 2 sata provesti ujutro dok dijete pere zube i oblači se samo 323 godine.npr.moja kolegica je samohrana majka,radi od 7,ustaje sa malim u 5:40 da se obuku,ulove autobus ,stignu do vrtića,ona opet ulovi autobus,i da stigne na posao(koji je na određeno i ne može si dozvoliti kašnjenje svaki dan).Što da ona radi ,digne djete u 4 da on pere zube i oblači se? i tako svako jutro dreka.

mislim da tu općenito ima puno fame oko "sitnica" i da nije niti najveći stres niti problem za dijete ako se ne može ujutro samo obući.ili ,dakle, ako si je nešto naumilo sad provesti i to ne može da će ga to osakatiti.

na kraju,život je kompromis između svih ljudi i najbolje je dijete učiti tome.

tako se sin moje kolegice oblači sam kad idu iz vrtića i kad dođu doma i idu van...što ne mijenja činjenicu da on to baš želi UJUTRO.što i dalje ne mijenja činjenicu da on to ne može.i da li će on biti osakaćen zbog toga? NE.

----------


## mama courage

ja mislim da je moje dijete jedino koje se nikad nije bacalo na pod u dućanu (što naravno ne znači da nikad neće).  :? ono učestvuje sa mnom u kupovini... ili uzme mala kolica pa i ona kupuje ono što joj ja velim i ono što je za nju, ili hoda pored mene.

a često me zna upitati jel smije nešto il ne smije. često naravno dozvolim da si kupi ... ne znam PEZ bombone il sl. al ponekad namjerno, čak iako bih mogla, velim ne može - čisto da nauči da ne može se uvijek sve dobiti. i da, kod nas vrijedi pravilo da se samo jedna stvar smije kupiti, tako je jednom ušla u dm i odmah si izabrala tašnicu za 39 kuna,  :shock: ja pala u nesvijest, al odšutila. i dođemo do blažene blagajne i ona veli da bi ona radije čokoladicu za 4 kune. ja njoj velim, može, al znaš dobro pravilo... odluči što ti je draže.... i onda naravno, pametno mamino odluči da je čokoladica draža...

eh, sad... da nije tako odlučila.... pa bez problema bi je presaldumila s nekom drugom, jeftinijom igračkom. jer ipak ja na grbači imam malo više godina nego ona.   :Grin:

----------


## cvijeta73

[/quote] ja mislim da je moje dijete jedino koje se nikad nije bacalo na pod u dućanu [/quote]

pa nije ni moje, već sam napisala na nekom drugom topicu, da mi uopće nije jasno zašto nije - jer doma je takvih bacanja po podu bilo (kako kažete, tantruma). i mi smo imali pravilo "jednu stvar", (sad već zna da se vrlo često mora zadovoljiti samo gledanjem igračaka, naročito dok je mama na dvije i pol tisuće) i znao je cendrati i do besvjesti ponavljati "mama molim te, mama mooolim te, MAMA,  MOOOOLIM TE!!!" ali to je bio maksimum. 
i mene baš nije puno briga za druge ljude, ali ako mi se M počne bacati nasred dućana, mislim da ću ipak primijeniti tehniku "uzmi je i nosi vani" (u slučaju da na forumu ne pročitam nešto drugo od pusti je da se dere nasred dućana - sjećajući se kakve su to scene kući s J bile, to si baš ne bi priuštila). 
a ovo da roditelji posvećuju premalo pažnje djetetu koje ima takve ispade sam i ja mislila, dok nisam imala djecu - kao što sam još štošta mislila, dok nisam imala djecu.

----------


## pikula

mama courage - to je imoja taktika.  Jednom sam Dominiku mislimda jeimao oko 4 godine dala da izabere što god želi u turbo limaču  ali samo jednu stvar (bila je neka gadna faza   :Embarassed:   ne pitaj) i  uspjela ga dobiti van zadovoljnog sa avionom na pračku za 28 kn   :Grin:   jednostavno smo se mjenjali do besvjesti. Strpljena spašena   :Wink:   plus malo adekvatnog marketinga

----------


## Tanči

Ni moja Rea se nikad,baš nikad i nigdje nije bacala po podu.Mislim da ni neće,ali od prvoga dana se mi o svemu dogovaramo i da,i ja imam taktiku kao  MC.U dućanu si može izabrati neku sitnicu,ali samo jednu i po razumnoj cijeni.Uglavnom je to tortica ili životinjsko,a jučer je npr. odabrala jedan mali autić za deset kuna.I to je to.Također,kod kupovine odjeće i obuće se savjetujemo i u većini slučajeva je po njenom(malena ima super ukus)

----------


## sandra23

> a ovo da roditelji posvećuju premalo pažnje djetetu koje ima takve ispade sam i ja mislila, dok nisam imala djecu - kao što sam još štošta mislila, dok nisam imala djecu.


potpisujem  :Kiss:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

> nemaju *djeca faze, nego roditelji *   Roditelji su obicno ti koji kaskaju i cesto se teze prilagodjavaju na djetetovo odrastanje, pa tako i na drugacije djetetove potrebe


OT: Pa to je to! Moram nabavit Jula, stvarno je krajnje vrijeme.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sorciere

> ja mislim da je moje dijete jedino koje se nikad nije bacalo na pod u dućanu


nije   :Grin:  

ni u dućanu, ni bilo gdje drugdje.

----------


## tulipan32

Cure...zaista hvala na savjetima!! Procitala sam vase odgovore i skuzila da se problemi najvise javljaju kao i kod nas kad je dijete od 1 do 3/4 godine!!
Vjerovatno je to neka dob kad dijete istrazuje svoje (i nase) granice, i pronalazi svoje "ja"! Ima dijece koja zestoko prolaze kroz tu fazu (kao nasa starija) i dijece koja to skoro pa nemaju (kao nasa mladja)!! 
Neznam dali ste vi uocili da se stvari pogorsaju kada dijete konzumira neke proizvode! Mi smo naprimjer skuzili da postanu "agresivni" kad jedu neke bombone i piju gazirani sok. Izbacili smo totalno coca cole i slicno, samo voda i vocni sok...i bombone smanjili na minimum! Naravno kad je neki dijecji rockas nemozes to izbijec, ali vidim da vise uopce ne pitaju za njih!

Sto se tice ducana, tada nismo imali drugog izbora jer nije jos isla u vrtic, a baka ju nije mogla paziti jer je deda bio bolovao od raka pa se brinula za njega!! Nije nazalost bilo druge opcije!!!  :Sad:

----------


## Serpentina

> Neznam dali ste vi uocili da se stvari pogorsaju kada dijete konzumira neke proizvode! Mi smo naprimjer skuzili da postanu "agresivni" kad jedu neke bombone i piju gazirani sok. Izbacili smo totalno coca cole i slicno, samo voda i vocni sok...i bombone smanjili na minimum!


Meso i mesne prerađevine isto, guglaj paš vidjeti  :Smile: 
Drago mi je da ti je pomogla rasprava   :Love:

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

> a ovo da roditelji posvećuju premalo pažnje djetetu koje ima takve ispade sam i ja mislila, dok nisam imala djecu - kao što sam još štošta mislila, dok nisam imala djecu.


OVO JE APSOLUTNO GENIJALNA IZJAVA!!!

Meni je najviše pomoglo ne odstupanje od onog što sam rekla i ne davanje ispraznih prijetnji.
Sad sam zapravo iznenađena koliko moj troipogodišnjak želi i hoće surađivati. U svemu. Ne baš uvijek ali skoro uvijek.

Djeca jako dobro znaju kod koga šta prolazi.
Zna da sa mnom nema cile-mile   :Grin:  a nisam nikakav terminator.
Kod bake zna svašta uraditi, tu čak ni ja ne mogu puno pomoći, 
jednostavno zna da kod bake svašta može.
Na drugim mjestima ne.

Neki dan je vrisnuo na mene u prodavnici. Samo sam se spustila do njega i tiho mu rekla već nešto, ne znam tačno, možda da ćemo ostaviti kolica i otići odmah, tako nekako. I bila je trenutna tišina.
Ali dok smo do toga dogurali bilo je par puta vrištanja dok smo izlazili ostavljajući puna kolica na sred prodavnice.
On sad zna da kad kažem nešto onda to i mislim ozbiljno.
Nekad kad zaboravi, podsjetima ga. 
Kažem mu "tako-i-tako" i ti znaš da će mama to i uraditi, jel'da!?
I on odmah promijeni ploču.
Ali treba živaca i vremena i strpljenja do bola.

Znači, ne odstupanje i bez prijetnji u prazno - to je moj recept

----------


## mamaplavuša

Apsolutno tako. I ja sam bila jaako pametna dok nisam imala svoje dijete, a sad vidim koliko je zahtjevno (i predivno) biti roditelj i koliko strpljenja i ljubavi treba da dijete usmjeravaš. Meni se, dakle, samo jednom dogodilo da je mali sjeo na pod u trgovini i protestirao i plakao, a ne kažem da više neće, ali znat ću bolje postupiti, nego prvi puta. Jednostavno me zatekao, kao i s mnogim stvarima koje prvi put napravi. Al, eto, odmah sam bila prozvana od Petree (kao i sve ostale mame kojima se to dogodilo), baš zanimljivo! 
Glupo mi je da ovdje na forumu, gdje svaka od nas ima svoje mišljenje, govori drugima rječnikom koji se može shvatiti da je bolja mama od drugih  :Naklon:   i "da se to njoj nikad ne može dogoditi" jer ona, eto, bolje postupa. Drugo je dati savjet, al na takav način -   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## mamaplavuša

Apsolutno tako. I ja sam bila jaako pametna dok nisam imala svoje dijete, a sad vidim koliko je zahtjevno (i predivno) biti roditelj i koliko strpljenja i ljubavi treba da dijete usmjeravaš. Meni se, dakle, samo jednom dogodilo da je mali sjeo na pod u trgovini i protestirao i plakao, a ne kažem da više neće, ali znat ću bolje postupiti, nego prvi puta. Jednostavno me zatekao, kao i s mnogim stvarima koje prvi put napravi. Al, eto, odmah sam bila prozvana od Petree (kao i sve ostale mame kojima se to dogodilo), baš zanimljivo! 
Glupo mi je da ovdje na forumu, gdje svaka od nas ima svoje mišljenje, govori drugima rječnikom koji se može shvatiti da je bolja mama od drugih  :Naklon:   i "da se to njoj nikad ne može dogoditi" jer ona, eto, bolje postupa. Drugo je dati savjet, al na takav način -   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## BusyBee

Pricajuci na ovom topicu o bacanju podrazumijevam sve oblike tantruma koje maleni (i veci) prakticiraju, od glasnog protestiranja (urlanja), trcanja od roditelja, ukopavanja na mjestu, ... (ne pada mi na pamet vise, a vjerujem da je lepeza sira) do bacanja po podu i lupanja.

----------


## Balarosa

> ja mislim da je moje dijete jedino koje se nikad nije bacalo na pod u dućanu (što naravno ne znači da nikad neće).


Ja sam zapravo dijete koje se doslovno baca u trgovini vidjela samo u američkim filmovima. Imali smo u par navrata provale žestokog bunta jer je život okrutan i nepravedan i mora se obući jakna, ali to je podnošljivo. Tantrumi, koje smo upoznali ovaj tjedan, su još uvijek rezervirani za po doma. 

Htjela bih napisati još nešto što ide malo OT, ali i rasprava je skrenula. Tin je dosta kooperativno dijete, uživa među ljudima, "pada" na odobravanje i po vani se uglavnom ponaša dopadljivo. I nije takav jer sam ga ja naučila da bude kooperativan nego jer je to on. Svekrva kaže da je MM bio sličan, za razliku od brata s kojim se oko svega vodio rat. Mislim da je dobro nas roditelje kooperativnih jedinaca tu i tamo podsjetiti da je to puno više do njih, a ne do naših wonderparent sposobnosti.

----------


## loonalee

Sto ljudi - so čudi. Tako je i s djecom..

Svako je dijete individua (a ne ogledalo *naše* duše) koje se (naravno) oblikuje i odgojem, ali i okruženjem u kojem boravi/živi ili s kojim dolazi u dodir...
Mislim da roditelji mogu biti najbolji na svijetu, ali da to nužno ne znači da dijete neće u nekom trenutku imati neke ispade. Također mislim da dijete koje ima ispad bilo kakve vrste, ne znači da (inače) nije pristojno..

----------


## pikula

Pa da dodam da sam ja jedna te ista mama, a Dominik se nikad nije bacao, a Dianica priličan broj puta. S njim se  može dogovarati od kad govori i on voli da je pravedno čak i  ak nije u njegovu korist, mali idealist, a Didi ne ferma prvo ni pravdu ona je "ja bi, ja bi" i "hoću hoću", ali  zato pali ignoriranje. Ona se izbaca  i umori i kad počne plakati onda je lijepo utješim i idemo dalje. Kod Dominika nema takvih fora on je ljut i ne odustaje dok se stvari ne razjasne i nema ignoriranja, ali ne baca se nego razgovara, a kod njenih tantruma ne pali nikakav argument. sva moja mudrost je da pjevam u sebi dok ne jenja vrhunac jer inače ispalim na živcejer se ona ne da urazumiti, ljudi gledaju... Ovako pjevam često taizejske -one za meditaciju i smješim se kao idiot. Možda ljudi misleda sam luda, ali kad se ja tak instant blaženo smješim to djeluje zarazno na Didi i čim je treba utješiti ja sam spremna - inače kuham u sebi i kad je treba utješiti ja bi je najrađe...   Dršte se mame s tantrumcima to je shaolin vježba živaca i meditacije - ja se zezam da ću moći  nastupat kao Dalaj lama akouspiem ostati mirna svaki put.  :Love:

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

> Pa da dodam da sam ja jedna te ista mama, a Dominik se nikad nije bacao, a Dianica priličan broj puta. S njim se  može dogovarati od kad govori i on voli da je pravedno čak i  ak nije u njegovu korist, mali idealist, a Didi ne ferma prvo ni pravdu ona je "ja bi, ja bi" i "hoću hoću", ali  zato pali ignoriranje. Ona se izbaca  i umori i kad počne plakati onda je lijepo utješim i idemo dalje. Kod Dominika nema takvih fora on je ljut i ne odustaje dok se stvari ne razjasne i nema ignoriranja, ali ne baca se nego razgovara, a kod njenih tantruma ne pali nikakav argument. sva moja mudrost je da pjevam u sebi dok ne jenja vrhunac jer inače ispalim na živcejer se ona ne da urazumiti, ljudi gledaju... Ovako pjevam često taizejske -one za meditaciju i smješim se kao idiot. Možda ljudi misleda sam luda, ali kad se ja tak instant blaženo smješim to djeluje zarazno na Didi i čim je treba utješiti ja sam spremna - inače kuham u sebi i kad je treba utješiti ja bi je najrađe...   Dršte se mame s tantrumcima to je shaolin vježba živaca i meditacije - ja se zezam da ću moći  nastupat kao Dalaj lama akouspiem ostati mirna svaki put.


*Pikula* ovo je genijalno!

----------


## pomikaki

> To fakat zvuči dobro, malo smiješno, ali ako djeluje, super! Probat ćemo i to.


ja sam to jako na brzinu objasnila, ako stigneš pročitaj knjigu (izgleda debelo ali su slova na rijetko i dosta se ponavlja - za američku publiku  :Smile:  )

polazi od toga da se mozak nastavlja razvijati nakon roženja djeteta, u dojenačkoj dobi je na razini čimpanze, a od 1,5 g na razini neandertalca - postaje tvrdoglav, nagao i impulzivan, i služi se s tek nekoliko riječi, a bitnija mu je gestikulacija i izraz lica. Kao da ti je u posjet došao neandertalac s kojim moraš živjeti neko vrijeme, pa mu trebaš na njegovom jeziku objasniti što hoćeš. Tako ako kažeš - ljubavi, znam da ti je dosadno ovdje ali čekaj bar dok kupim stvari s popisa i dođem na red na blagajni - on te ne razumije, kao da govoriš drugim jezikom, i iznervira se. Zato trebaš izrazom lica odražavati njegove osjećaje, govoriti glasno i ponavljati 1-2 riječi.
Najveći problem je što izgledaš kao budala tako da ću ja to kad mi bude trebalo prvo uvježbati doma, a tek ako mi bude koristilo pred publikom, tako da nemam tremu.

Najviše mi zapravo pomaže da shvatim zbog čega se sve to događa, npr. do sad smo imali grčeve i svo to plakanje, i svi ti komentari - ostavi je u krevetiću, naviknut će se na ruke (a žena koja mi govori ima odraslog šizofreničnog sina  :Rolling Eyes:  ), ili moja rođena majka - ja bih vas podojila i onda bi bile u krevetiću, a ja sam mogla na tržnicu (sad su mi mnoge stvari jasnije :/ ) pa je još svako toliko čujem na telefonu - ...da, mala je dobro, ali je previše nose na rukama...  Dakle, da nisam toliko čitala, najviše na rodi a kasnije i neke novije knjige, sigurno bih povjerovala i vidjela ispred sebe dijete koje "treba odgojiti a ne razmaziti" i koje se treba "naviknuti" i "pustiti da se isplače", a ne dijete koje od mene traži pomoć i zaštitu. Pomisao da radim nešto pozitivno, da pružam utjehu tom malom biću, pomogla je i meni da ne izgubim živce. Tako mislim i nastaviti, ako u vrištećem djetetu budem vidjela razmaženo derište koje ispituje granice mog strpljenja bit ću u iskušenju da to riješim šamarom, ali ako vidim dijete kojem treba pomoći da prebrodi frustraciju znati ću da će ga pljuska samo dodatno poniziti.

A zanimljivo da su mi najbolje savjete davale žene sa sela, u najvećoj zabiti sam čula: pusti ti te priče, kad plače uzmi je na ruke; i zaboravi dudu varalicu, ne koristi hodalicu...   :Wink:

----------


## melange

> ako u vrištećem djetetu budem vidjela razmaženo derište koje ispituje granice mog strpljenja bit ću u iskušenju da to riješim šamarom, ali ako vidim dijete kojem treba pomoći da prebrodi frustraciju znati ću da će ga pljuska samo dodatno poniziti.


x  :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

> Pricajuci na ovom topicu o bacanju podrazumijevam sve oblike tantruma koje maleni (i veci) prakticiraju, od glasnog protestiranja (urlanja), trcanja od roditelja, ukopavanja na mjestu, ... (ne pada mi na pamet vise, a vjerujem da je lepeza sira) do bacanja po podu i lupanja.


I ja sam isto tako dozivljavala to tantrumiranje.  Svako dijete je drugacije, neko ce se bacati samo, neko drugo ce bacati stvari, neko ce udarati, neko ce vikati itd...itd..   Moj isto nije bio u kategoriji bacanja na pod, ali je zato radio neke druge isto (meni) frustrirajuce stvari.

Tako da nije bas bitno jel se baca na pod ili radi nesto drugo, izbacuju frustraciju van na razne nacine, a na nama je da se naucimo nositi s tim.

----------


## yaya

> mama courage prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja mislim da je moje dijete jedino koje se nikad nije bacalo na pod u dućanu
> 
> 
> nije   
> 
> ni u dućanu, ni bilo gdje drugdje.


Ni moja se nije bacala...

----------


## božana

anchie, predobra mi je ova priča o pranju zubića, dozvoliš mi da ju nekad upotrijebim na temu Ne po guzi?

a sad jedno pitanje za mame koje su bile u situaciji da im se djeca "bacaju po podu", pokušavam cijelo vrijeme od kad čitam ovaj topic odgovoriti samoj sebi, od kuda djeci taj poriv da se bace na pod i izvijaju ili što već rade kad im nešto nije po volji?

jeste li sigurne da oni to nisu vidjeli od druge djece ili na TV-u?
ne mogu vjerovati u neke izjave da su oni takvi i gotovo, nisu se valjda rodili s iskustvom bacanja po podu!

ajmo mišljenja pa da pokušamo izvući neki zaključak!

----------


## pikula

Neki klinci brže odustaju i imaju manje strpljenja, a ako mi to ne ispoštujemo u svojim dnevnim rasporedima nemaju što drugo nego urlajući se i bacajući dati nam do znanja da smo prekardašili njihov prag podnošenja gužve, poticaja, raspravljanja - mala djeca  se ne mogu raspravljati u nedogled - svako ima svoj prag- Dominik s pt godina može odpregovarati smireno pet minuta, a Diani se već nakon druge minute gasi koncentracija i pali cendranje. Zato keep it simple make it short   :Smile:   Ali život nije bajka, ponekad mora samnom u treći dućan i stvarno ne može dobiti već treću stvar i onda mogu očekivati tantrum spektakl pa procjenim što mi je važnije i hitnije. A ponekad procjenim potpuno krivo  :/

----------


## bebelina

Mi smo bas nedavno imali scenu s bacanjem po podu i to nasred TL. Rekla sam ok , cucnula kraj nje i cekala da prestane. Ako zelis lezati na podu , ti lezi , pa kad ti dosadi , ustat ce mo i ici dalje obaviti sto treba. Ne treba ni spominjati da su me prodavacice i ostali kupci gledali  :shock: , ali Kate je u roku minute skuzila da joj ne pase lezanje na podu usred ducana i ustala se. Sta sam mogla? Dizati je , tuci , prijetit....Ima jos takvih dana i najbolje je kad joj dopustim da se smiri , onda lakse razgovaramo i dogovorimo se.

----------


## anchie76

Bozana mozes koristiti moju pricu o pranju zubica   :Laughing:  




> ne mogu vjerovati u neke izjave da su oni takvi i gotovo, nisu se valjda rodili s iskustvom bacanja po podu!


Ne, nije to iskustvo bacanja po podu... to je ogromna kolicina frustracije koja se akumulira a oni je neznaju hendlati, pa onda to izbacuju van na fizicki nacin - udaranje, vikanje, bacanje itd.

Bas smo o tome pricali u skoli za roditelje - otkud mu da me udari kad ga ja nisam nikad udarila i nije mogao taj obrazac pokupiti od nas.  Odgovor je upravo taj - frustracija koju nezna hendlati pa je  izbacuje na neki nacin i prelazi u fizicko.  

Ma zamislite samo sebe kad ste straaaaaaaasno ljuuuuuutiiiiiiiii..... i kolicinu energije koju morate upotrijebiti da se suzdrzite (da npr ne udarite dijete).  Dijete nema jos tu samokontrolu pa to predje u fizicko.

----------


## Nikina mama

Apsolutno se ne slazem postovima "Petre" jer ne kuzim cemu uopce opaska da se djeca vode u park pa se nece bacati po podu, onak hellllloooo, insinuira se da mi cija djeca imaju ispade bacanja po podu, ne vodimo djecu u parkove vec na izlete u trgovacke centre, da ne duljim - hrpa djetinjastih predrasuda, bez uvrede  :Smile:  

Naime, svom sinu smatram da jesam posvecena 500%, pricamo, mazimo se, volimo se, STALNO SMO PO PARKOVIMA  :Smile:  , ali svejedno u zadnje vrijeme je u toj fazi da kada nesto nije iste sekunde po njegovom odmah se baca na pod, sta sam ja zbog toga los roditelj, nesposoban roditelj?! Gluposti.

----------


## Ivany

Ja sam samo htjela napisati za one mame koje se brine što će okolina (npr.ljudi u trgovini) reći kad vide da im dijete "divlja":
1. ja se neobazirem na takve, u tom trenu mi je samo dijete bitno i njena potreba (i moja potreba da je smirim  :Laughing:  )
2. tko god ima dijete negleda nas lošim očima i nemisli ništa loše (kad je S prošli put "dosadilo biti u trgovini" nam je prišla jedna ženica i s osmjehom rekla:joooooj, znam kako vam je, imam i ja jednu takvu.....)

----------


## vertex

> Ma zamislite samo sebe kad ste straaaaaaaasno ljuuuuuutiiiiiiiii..... i kolicinu energije koju morate upotrijebiti da se suzdrzite (da npr ne udarite dijete).  Dijete nema jos tu samokontrolu pa to predje u fizicko.


Eto upravo to. Ja recimo imam puno strpljenja, ali kad mi prekipi, imam prilično agresivne porive. Uz puno, strašno puno samokontrole, ne ispoljim tu agresivnist (i srećom brzo prođe). Ali nekoliko puta mi se dogodilo da ih mičem fizički s nekog mjesta (jer rade što već) i da to učinim grublje nego što treba (grop u želucu poslije me još neko vrijeme podsjeća na to).

----------


## božana

a zamislite šta se nama desilo neki dan...
ljudi kažu da veću dobricu od mog Dominika nisu vidjeli, pa kako nemam iskustva sa situacijama u kojima djeca burno reagiraju pokušavam ih shvatiti iz vaših priča. i evo zašto sam pitala dal su djeca te oblike ponašanja već negdje vidjela.
Dominik je dobio slikovnicu Kad se ljutim (inače jako dobra, ima set od 4 kom a obrađuje dječje osjećaje s uputama roditeljima na kraju), u njoj mali zeko opisuje što radi kad je jako ljut, između ostalog šuta nogom stvari po podu. I naravno, nakon 2 sata igre u pijesku treba ići večerati i na spavanje, a D ne želi, još malo još malo, kad je vidio da mora ići od bijesa je šutnuo kanticu, ostala sam :shock: , knjigu jedno vrijeme nećemo čitati  :Laughing:

----------


## BAŠBAŠ..

I ja sam ko mala imala takve ispade histerije, nikad nisam dobila batina zbog toga ALI jednom sam se bacila na pod i počela urlat i udarat. Mama je otišla u kuhinju i dofurala zdjelicu hladne vode i zalila me!   :Grin:  Nisam to više ponovila!

----------


## Zorana

:Grin:   :Grin:  Mislim da je jednom davno Samaritanka pisala da se njezin sin bio u naletu ljutnje bacio na pod. I da se gadno iznenadio kad se nakon toga i ona bacila na pod. Mogu zamislit scenu  :Grin:  , al koliko se sjecam, napisala je da se to vise nije ponavljalo.

----------


## tanjads

Anchie, odlican primjer s pranjem zuba. Mi nazalost imamo suprotnu agoniju (zube oduvijek pere sam i guta mrvicak paste koliko mu stavim): poceo je gnjaviti da mu pomazemo oko svega i svacega- pomozi mi jesti (hrani me). pomozi mi skinuti cipele, obuci cipele... Danas je jaukao, moljakao i silio me da mu skinem cipele nakon sto sam mu rekla da on to moze sam. Nisam popustila, ali zadnjih 2-3 dana imamo svaki dan po pol sata cendranja oko tako neceg (nece juhu s rezancima, hoce noklice kojih nema, danas nece sam skinuti cipele, hoce mene prisiliti da mu ih skinem, hoce puding pred kompjuter, nece za stolom i sl.). Ne popustimo, ali je fakat svima agonija.
Danas se zavrsilo tako da sam mu rekla: "Prestani se derati! Ja te više ne mogu slušati! NE MO-GU!"
Imam dojam da se uhvatimo u borbi oko moći, još pokušavam naći pravilan pristup, ali... umori me. 
Najbolje kad mi nakon pol sata drame oko juhe pojede svu juhu i veselo kaže: "Baš je fina." A ja bih mu juhu najradije... Uf, morat ću na neki sport (npr. boks)  :Laughing:

----------


## clumsy mom

Moji klinci su od mog druga za roćkaš dobili boksersku vreću. Male su mi rukavice ali nabaviću si ja veće pa kačim vreću na štok i UDRIIII   :Laughing:

----------


## Ifigenija

> O tom vrištanju govori se u knjizi Najsretnije dijete u kvartu. Zanima me je li to netko pročitao i uspio primjeniti? Kaže da dijete histerizira jer nema osjećaj za vrijeme, pa kad mu kažete da se strpi njemu je to kao da ste rekli da će u trgovini ili gdje se već nalazite ostati zauvijek. Drugo, dijete u toj dobi - 1,5 do 3g nije sposobno razumjeti duže rečenice niti će vas shvatiti dok mu smireno i s uvažavanjem obješnjavate da se smiri.
> 
> Preporuča se spustiti na njegov nivo tako da prvo izrazite njegove osjećaje - uzbuđeno i s izrazom očaja više puta reći npr.: van, van! hoćeš ići van! Pri tome koristiti što manje riječi koje više puta ponavljate. Tada dijete shvaća da razumijete što vam govori, jer je to izvor njegove nervoze - ima osjećaj da ga ne razumijete. Nakon što se dijete smirilo, lakše ćete mu odvratiti pažnju.
> 
> Zanima me ima li ovdje nekog tko je to pokušao?


Evo, ja sam tako to rješavala od njegovog prvog dana.
Rezultat - većinom predivno dijete s kojim se sve može, ali i beskompromisan i svim mastima premazan diplomat, borac za svoja prava, manipulator osjećajima - ja sam žaaalostan; ili loše se osjećam, ne želim tu biti, želim ići  - i kad treba i ne treba - drugim riječima - nekad laže...   :Razz:  

Npr. on želi nešto što ne može dobiti regularnim putem, pa je onda jako žalostan, ali jako, i silno želi ne znam to ili to... ili to želi jer mu ne paše ovo ili ono... točno onim riječima kojim sam mu objašnjavala njegove emocije...

Ne znam. Ispade da ta emotivna pismenost ima i drugu stranu; ubi me njegovo razlaganje emocija i njegovo izražvanje njegovog viđenja zadnje vrijeme... a tek mu je tri...

Nisam pametna; ako u prvi plan staviš kruta pravila - gubiš mogućnost da se dijete emotivno razvija; ako u prvi plan staviš emocije - daješ mu oružje... i okej, drago mi je da je tako emotivno svjestan sebe, ali opet - to je nov izazov za mene kao roditelja...

Da ga naučim poštenju s emocijama, i da izbijem tu naviku manipuliranja.

Nikad kraja...

Sad mi se čini da je cool stav - onaj juulsov - ovo sam ja - tko si ti - najbolji, ak se možemo ogradit od svoje živčanoće zbog dječjih ispada (meni to jako teško ide); žalostan si pa se dereš, al brate i meni to ide na živce... kak ćemo to riješit...

----------


## Ifigenija

> Anchie, odlican primjer s pranjem zuba. Mi nazalost imamo suprotnu agoniju (zube oduvijek pere sam i guta mrvicak paste koliko mu stavim): poceo je gnjaviti da mu pomazemo oko svega i svacega- pomozi mi jesti (hrani me). pomozi mi skinuti cipele, obuci cipele... Danas je jaukao, moljakao i silio me da mu skinem cipele nakon sto sam mu rekla da on to moze sam. Nisam popustila, ali zadnjih 2-3 dana imamo svaki dan po pol sata cendranja oko tako neceg (nece juhu s rezancima, hoce noklice kojih nema, danas nece sam skinuti cipele, hoce mene prisiliti da mu ih skinem, hoce puding pred kompjuter, nece za stolom i sl.). Ne popustimo, ali je fakat svima agonija.
> Danas se zavrsilo tako da sam mu rekla: "Prestani se derati! Ja te više ne mogu slušati! NE MO-GU!"
> Imam dojam da se uhvatimo u borbi oko moći, još pokušavam naći pravilan pristup, ali... umori me. 
> Najbolje kad mi nakon pol sata drame oko juhe pojede svu juhu i veselo kaže: "Baš je fina." A ja bih mu juhu najradije... Uf, morat ću na neki sport (npr. boks)


Moj mali je mlađi od tvog 8 dana - i kao da o svom malom čitam - isto to s hranom - a nikad s njim nije bilo problema. I s odjećom isto - ti skini, ti napravi, ja nemću, ne mogu... i ja mu isto kažem - daj prestani se derat, ne mogu to više  :Smile: 
Štogod mu staviš na stol - prvo je ja ne bih, ja bih ovo ili ono. I onda je kažem - to je ručak, to se jede, još malo lakrdije - odglumim kako bi to bilo da svi članovi obitelji nešto izvoljevaju za stolom, nasmije se - i pojede dva tanjura... ode, prošeta, i dođe po još   :Rolling Eyes:  a glavno da mene izludi i iscrpi, kao da mu je cilj da ja trošim vrijeme, energiju i sve ostalo na gluposti...

Užasna faza.

----------


## pomikaki

:Smile:   he, manipulacija...
možda će ga proći kad bude malo veći pa ne bude više sam sebi toliko u centru svijeta...

----------


## kuku.tree

uf, uf....trebam pomoć iskusnih mamica....

javila sam se već na ovoj temi i pripomenula kako smo i mi ušli u famoznu fazu "ako nije po mom vrištim" i mogu ja to privreno ignorirati, mogu mu prići i objašnjavati (po stoti put) zašto i kako, makar mu je tek 14 mjeseci, ali.... evo da pojasnim u čemu je stvar na današnjem primjeru iz parka: u parku smo s dječicom i igračkama, a on uporno želi na prometnu ulicu. naravno, ja idem za njim i vraćam ga, vraćam, vraćam...a on svaki put kad ga idem vratiti padne na pod i udre u teški plač. i nije to neki podnošljivi plač, već onaj iz sveg glasa...ma nije me ni briga to što privuče pažnju svih u parku i na ulici, ali dajte mi neki savjet što učiniti konkretno u ovoj situaciji. naime, ne mogu ga tada pustiti, ignorirati jer je u pitanju opasna situacija i moram ga vratiti. i kad ga podignem i krenem zaokupljati pažnju nečim drugim ni tada ne prestaje....14 mu je mjeseci, znači ni prevelika priča nije od koristi...

iz dana u dan sve je više ovakvih situacija i čini mi se kao da je stalno nesretan, frustriran s nečim....najviše se bojim toga da nisam dovoljno dobar roditelj, da radim krivo što god da učinim, da ću ga povrijediti i onda kad reagiram i kad ne reagiram.... :Sad:

----------


## radost

kao prvo nisam bas citala sve odgovore, pa unaprijed oprostite ako je vec netko dogvorio ono sto cu ja.

Mi smo bili u fazi "urlanja i bacanja". Sara sad ima dvije i pol godine i mislim da vise od godinu dana nija imala nista slicno. Prvi put kad se desilo bili smo u soku, zato jer je Sara stvarno dijete za pozeljet, super kooperativno, pristojno ma mala princezica. Ja ocekivala ispade (strogo po knjizi) negdje oko druge godine. 

No negdje oko godine i tri-cetiri mjeseca pocelo. Dakle nismo smjeli niti u jedan jedini ducan. Ko da si je s lanca pustio od kad udje u ducan pocne bjesomucno trcati okolo, zgrabiti sve sto joj stigne pod ruku i bris kroz ducan. MOzete mislit veselja ak smo slucajno u parfumerij ili negdje gdje ima stvari za razbit. Sekunde ne prestaje trcanje, ako ju uhvatim ili krenemo van ducana pocinje dreka, bacanje po podu i sve ostalo. Dijete koje NIKADA u nekoj drugoj situacij ne reagira s ljutnjom. Kod kuce ili bilo gdje drugdje dobri andjeo, kojem sam samo jednom trebala reci blago "ne" i situacija rijesena.

Da ne duljim, kod nas tjesenje, pricanje i zagrljaj je samo pogorsavao situaciju. Jedino rjesenje je bilo ignoriranje. Dakle kad pocne ja kazem ja sad idem i okrenem se. Ak vidim da nece za mnom onda ju primim za ruku ili je uzmem i idemo do auta. Bez rijeci. Dakle na svaki takav ispad mrtvo hladno niti ju ne pogledam, uzmem ju - prekida se kupovina, idemo kuci. Bez rijeci. To je super upalilo. Kad je vidjela da takvo ponasanje nitko neprimjecuje i da se nista ne desava prestala je. Faza je trajala mozda mjesec dana, odnosno mozda nekih 10-ak puta sve skupa - ducan, trcanje prema cesti i ostalo. Nikada vise nije ponovila nista slicno. 

E sad dio o tome zasto ja mislim da se tako djeca ponasaju. Barem moje. SUprotno od toga sto netko ovdje rece da toj djeci fali paznje. Sara je zaista imala 300 posto moje paznje, ja nista drugo ne radim po cijele dane nego sam sa svojom djecom. U medjuvremenu smo dobili drugo, ja sam doma do njihove trece i cak se kucanski poslovi obavljaju stogo kad djeca spavaju. Mislim da se bas zato djeca u toj fazi tak ponasaju.

Idemo redom, od kada se dijete rodi - divimo se svemu sto radi, sve je dopusteno, sve je slatko i smijesno od prve razmrljanje hrane do usiju, do razbacanih ormara, opasne stvari su sakrivene, uticnice osigurane, svijet postoji samo radi tog djeteta. I naravno kad se takvo dijete prvi put nadje u situaciji da je nesto opasno (a do sad ga nista nije ozlijedilo, naudilo mu ili mu bila opasnost pa to ni ne razumije) naravno da reagira kao da je smak svijeta. I ne mislim da je to faza roditelja, to je faza dijeteta u kojem prvi put treba nauciti da postoje i zabranjene i opasne stvari a od rodjenja vjerojatno je zabranjeno bilo malo ili skoro nista, a opasno ili rijec "ozlijediti" ne mogu ni pojmiti. Dapace mislim da je dijete koje nema toliku paznju, kojemu se cesto govori nemoj, ne smijes, sjedi, cekaj, tiho budi, sigurno na javnim mjestima bez ispada - njimaje zabranjena situacija i "budi mami kod noge" najprirodnija stvar na svijetu.

Naravno da postoje i djeca koja nemaju jednostavno potrebe za tako jakim pokazivanjem osjecaja odnosno razoracanosti - svaka cast. Blago mamama.   :Grin:  

Sto se tice ljudi koji bulje, u jednom takvom ispadu, Sara ludi, mi se preznojavamo, neki stari cica prenerazeno gleda, oci mu ispale (ostatak ljudi se smjeska i pokusava nas roditelje utjesit pogledom), ode MM onak nervozan do cice i pred svima mu kaze "Nesto vam nije jasno, imate pitanja ili niste nikada vidjeli dijete? Hajde pitajte slobodno." Al tak da svi cuju, cica je samo izasao iz ducana. Valjda se preplasio MM-a  8) 

Dakle ignoriranje i da, najnormalnije ponasanje na svijetu za jedno dijete. Najgora greska bi po meni bila na bilo koji nacin popustiti tom djetetu, jer ce onda to raditi dok god bude vjerovao da ce time nesto dobiti, paznu ili bilo sto drugo.

----------


## Zorana

Ja se bas ne slazem s tobom u nekim stvarima. Npr. nije mi jasno na sta tocno mislis kad kazes da se djeca ponasaju po odredjenoj mustri zato sto imaju stopostotnu roditeljsku paznju? 
Drugo, ovaj dio o divljenju, o tome da je djeci sve dopusteno mi isto nije bas logican. Naravno da cu zastititi uticnicu od osmomjesecne bebe. Kakve bi veze to imalo sa trogodisnjim ili dvogodisnjim djetetom? Ustvari, ja sam uticnice zastitila i od svoje petogodisnjakinje, za svaki slucaj. Iako ona zna sve opasnosti guranja prstiju u uticnice i sl. 
Dijete ne reagira na zabranu jer ne razumije sto je opasnost (ne kazem da je opasnosti svjesno) nego jer razvija vlastitu svijest, zeli se osamostaliti, zeli se razvijati neovisno o roditeljima. Zato se kaze da su roditelji u fazi.  :Grin:   Dijete uci o svijetu i sebi, roditelj treba pratiti. Dijete burno ragira na frustraciju. Zar nisi i ti? Zar se svi nekad ne nadjemo u situaciji koja nas frustrira? Po cemu bi djeca trebala biti izuzeta od prozivljavanja tih normalnih ljudskih osjecaja? Djeca tek uce o osjecajima i granicama, treba biti suosjecajan i maksimalno im pomagati.
I dalje mi nije jasno o kakvim zabranama od rodjenja govoris?? Sto bi to trebalo biti zabranjeno npr. petomjesecnoj bebi? Jako maloj djeci se uglavnom skrece paznja, zaokuplja ih se necim drugim...

Znaci li ovaj zadnji dio da djeci treba stalno ponavljati naredbe koje si napisala zato da bi se mi osigurali da ce ih ko dvogodisnjaci razumjeti?  :Grin:  
Zasto mislis da bi beba koja stalno slusa "nemoj", "stani", "cekaj", mogla preskociti razvojnu fazu i ponasati se ko vojnik? 
Ovo s pokazivanjem osjecaja i razocaranja ili radosti je samo vanjska reakcija na potrebu djeteta za osamostaljivanjem. U tom kontekstu, pripremati od malena teren kako bi dijete uvijek postupalo po sistemu "budi mami uz nogu" (zvuci ko dresura, al dobro...) mi je pomalo besmisleno. 

I na kraju, nisi mi jasna.   :Grin:   Dovedes tako malo dijete u parfumeriju i sta ocekujes? I kad dijete podivlja odvedes ga doma za kaznu? Zar mu nije kazna vec sami odlazak na takva mjesta? Zar nisu tu ocekivanja nerealna?

----------


## Anci

> uf, uf....trebam pomoć iskusnih mamica....
> 
> javila sam se već na ovoj temi i pripomenula kako smo i mi ušli u famoznu fazu "ako nije po mom vrištim" i mogu ja to privreno ignorirati, mogu mu prići i objašnjavati (po stoti put) zašto i kako, makar mu je tek 14 mjeseci, ali.... evo da pojasnim u čemu je stvar na današnjem primjeru iz parka: u parku smo s dječicom i igračkama, a on uporno želi na prometnu ulicu. naravno, ja idem za njim i vraćam ga, vraćam, vraćam...a on svaki put kad ga idem vratiti padne na pod i udre u teški plač. i nije to neki podnošljivi plač, već onaj iz sveg glasa...ma nije me ni briga to što privuče pažnju svih u parku i na ulici, ali dajte mi neki savjet što učiniti konkretno u ovoj situaciji. naime, ne mogu ga tada pustiti, ignorirati jer je u pitanju opasna situacija i moram ga vratiti. i kad ga podignem i krenem zaokupljati pažnju nečim drugim ni tada ne prestaje....14 mu je mjeseci, znači ni prevelika priča nije od koristi...
> 
> iz dana u dan sve je više ovakvih situacija i čini mi se kao da je stalno nesretan, frustriran s nečim....najviše se bojim toga da nisam dovoljno dobar roditelj, da radim krivo što god da učinim, da ću ga povrijediti i onda kad reagiram i kad ne reagiram....


Imam i ja jedno ovakvo  :Grin:  
Isto je tako, negdje s 14, 15 mjeseci počela.
Ali ikod nje zna upaliti skretanje pozornosti. 
Nemoj misliti da si ti loš roditelj. 
ima dana kad one zaspu, i kad se baš loše osjećam ako je ona imala malo žustriji dan jer na kraju ispada da sam je cijeli dan od nekuda micala, uzimala stvari koje mislim da nisu za nju iz ruku i da se ne stignemo pravo ni poigrati u miru.

Znam da kod nje uvijek upali cd s dječjim pjesmama pa je pitam hoćemo li to slušati i onda zaboravi što je prvotno htjela
 :Grin:

----------


## radost

> Ja se bas ne slazem s tobom u nekim stvarima. Npr. nije mi jasno na sta tocno mislis kad kazes da se djeca ponasaju po odredjenoj mustri zato sto imaju stopostotnu roditeljsku paznju? 
> Drugo, ovaj dio o divljenju, o tome da je djeci sve dopusteno mi isto nije bas logican. Naravno da cu zastititi uticnicu od osmomjesecne bebe. Kakve bi veze to imalo sa trogodisnjim ili dvogodisnjim djetetom? Ustvari, ja sam uticnice zastitila i od svoje petogodisnjakinje, za svaki slucaj. Iako ona zna sve opasnosti guranja prstiju u uticnice i sl. 
> Dijete ne reagira na zabranu jer ne razumije sto je opasnost (ne kazem da je opasnosti svjesno) nego jer razvija vlastitu svijest, zeli se osamostaliti, zeli se razvijati neovisno o roditeljima. Zato se kaze da su roditelji u fazi.   Dijete uci o svijetu i sebi, roditelj treba pratiti. Dijete burno ragira na frustraciju. Zar nisi i ti? Zar se svi nekad ne nadjemo u situaciji koja nas frustrira? Po cemu bi djeca trebala biti izuzeta od prozivljavanja tih normalnih ljudskih osjecaja? Djeca tek uce o osjecajima i granicama, treba biti suosjecajan i maksimalno im pomagati.
> I dalje mi nije jasno o kakvim zabranama od rodjenja govoris?? Sto bi to trebalo biti zabranjeno npr. petomjesecnoj bebi? Jako maloj djeci se uglavnom skrece paznja, zaokuplja ih se necim drugim...
> 
> Znaci li ovaj zadnji dio da djeci treba stalno ponavljati naredbe koje si napisala zato da bi se mi osigurali da ce ih ko dvogodisnjaci razumjeti?  
> Zasto mislis da bi beba koja stalno slusa "nemoj", "stani", "cekaj", mogla preskociti razvojnu fazu i ponasati se ko vojnik? 
> Ovo s pokazivanjem osjecaja i razocaranja ili radosti je samo vanjska reakcija na potrebu djeteta za osamostaljivanjem. U tom kontekstu, pripremati od malena teren kako bi dijete uvijek postupalo po sistemu "budi mami uz nogu" (zvuci ko dresura, al dobro...) mi je pomalo besmisleno. 
> 
> I na kraju, nisi mi jasna.    Dovedes tako malo dijete u parfumeriju i sta ocekujes? I kad dijete podivlja odvedes ga doma za kaznu? Zar mu nije kazna vec sami odlazak na takva mjesta? Zar nisu tu ocekivanja nerealna?


Sad si ti mene tak zbunila da sam morala ponovo procitati vlastiti post.


Sve sto sam ja htjela reci je da je meni super normalno da se djeca tak ponasaju. 

Da to sigurno ne znaci da nemaju paznju, neg vjerojatno da se pocinju nalaziti u nekim novim situacijama.

Ja sam definitivno protvi odgoja - nemoj, stani, ne diraj i sl.  i "budi mai uz nogu!"  - je sarkazam. Boze sacuvaj, zar sam zaista tako nejasno napisala post? Moguce stvarno. 

Na kraju, ne znam sto ti nisam jasna, ja od djeteta u parfumeriji ne ocekujem nista, napisala sam samo kako se moje dijete ponasalo, ja je ne vodim doma za kaznu, nego zato sto nema smisla da stojimo u ducanu dok se ona baca na podu. Ne znam zasto bi djetetu odlazak u DM ili slicno mjesto po pelene bilo kazna. Sto sam je trebal ostavit samu doma dok mama kupi stvari za nju?

Na kraju bolje da izbrisem post ak su me svi shvatili ko ti, samo sam htjela reci svoj nacin na koji sam rijesila situaciju sa svojim djetetom, ono mozda nekom isto pomogne ignoriranje. Nemam pojma kak je ispalo da ne razumijem djecju frustraciju i da ih kaznjavam kad ih vodim sa sobom u npr. parfumeriju, odnosno DM.

----------


## Maya&Leon

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  mama courage prvotno napisa
> ...


Niti mi....  :D

----------


## kuku.tree

hm...nemojte me krivo shvatiti ali kakva korist na ovom topicu ostavljati komentare da se vaše dijete nikad nije bacalo po podu?  (isto kao da ja dođem na topic gdje roditelji kukaju kako dijete ništa ne jede i traže pomoć, a ja umjesto nekog savjeta dođem samo s komentarom kako moj sve jede i kako nikad nismo imali problema sa hranjenjem....ne kužim, kome sam time pomogla...  :? )

----------


## Maya&Leon

> ...ma nije me ni briga to što privuče pažnju svih u parku i na ulici, ali dajte mi neki savjet što učiniti konkretno u ovoj situaciji. naime, ne mogu ga tada pustiti, ignorirati jer je u pitanju opasna situacija i moram ga vratiti. 
> 
> iz dana u dan sve je više ovakvih situacija i čini mi se kao da je stalno nesretan, frustriran s nečim....najviše se bojim toga da nisam dovoljno dobar roditelj, da radim krivo što god da učinim, da ću ga povrijediti i onda kad reagiram i kad ne reagiram....


1) sorry, samo se malo hvalimo... nemoj zamjeriti please.... :Love:  

2) prema skromnom mišljenju mislim da sve radiš baš onako kako treba, no teško je biti mali i morati se prilagođavati velikom i nerazumljivom svijetu odraslih, jer hoćeš baš tamo gdje ti je zanimljivo a onda dođe mama i nemilosrdno te silom odnese a nemaš pojma zašto (i što mi to mama priča ništa ju ne razumijem ja HOĆU ići tamo... :? ) uf, uf, sve je to tako frustrirajuće (i tu pukne u plač/dreku/histeriju/bacanje po podu). Da, to jest faza i da, proći će iako se možda sada ne nazire kraj... ali - koliko znaš npr. prvašića koji se bacaju pred cestu punu autiju? 

3) super mame ne postoje, uvijek NEŠTO krivo napravimo, no vjerujem da stalno učimo, od mama/baka, prijatelja, na forumu, od vlastite djece, rastemo sa njima i jedino što je bitno: ne prestati ih slušati što nam govore. Bio je nedavno jedan divan topic sa temom sjećate li se kako je to biti dijete? Ja na žalost ne. U glavi imam samo neku maglu da to nije bilo jednostavno. Sigurna sam da je tako i mom sinu danas.

----------


## Forka

Ja imam rješenje u potpisu...

----------


## kuku.tree

> - koliko znaš npr. prvašića koji se bacaju pred cestu punu autiju?


to se zove utjeha  :Grin:  

baš si me sad s ovim navela da razmislim o tome a što ako se ova sadašnja faza kad ima 14 mj ne "odradi" kako treba (dakako, s moje strane) koje će to stvari povući za sobom u budućnosti...daljoj, bližoj (kad bude prvašić, recimo....ili čak stariji). ne zamijeni li se to bacakanje po podu nekim drugim ponašanjem ili jednostavno - nestane bez posljedica (uf..kako ovo dobro zvuči)

Forka, dobar ti je potpis i uistnu lijepo zvuči, no niije rješenje za ovu situaciju kad je riječ o konkretnim opasnostima jer ako ćemo ga ići doslovce prenositi na ovu situaciju, dijete u tom trenu ne promatra roditelja već žuri prema svom cilju (koji se nalazi na vrlo prometnoj ulici), a onda ti itekako znači to što te ne sluša...

----------


## kuku.tree

(i Maya&Leon ne zamjeram, al vam zavidim...isto kao i onima čija djeca spavaju....i zapravo, da me sad pitaju što bi radije da dijete spava ili jede dobro, radije bih ono prvo....od gladi sigurno neće umrjeti...neće ni od nespavanja, al zato za sebe više nisam najsigurnija...no ovo sa bacanjem po podu me najviše brine zato jer želim razumjeti i pomoći mu, i naravno, želim da sa što manje trauma prođe tu fazu....ako je to uopće faza...)

----------


## Forka

Pokušaj dijete uopće ne dovoditi u tantrum situacije, odnosno, poznavajući svoje dijete (u 14 mjeseci je to već prilično moguće) anticipiraj mogući slijed događaja i onda to pokušaj izbjeći... Kad već želiš konkretno, odvedi ga u neki drugi parkić koji je sigurniji i gdje nema u blizini izazova tipa prometne ceste i slično... Uvijek postoji rješenje! Bit će sve OK!

----------


## Forka

Pokušaj dijete uopće ne dovoditi u tantrum situacije, odnosno, poznavajući svoje dijete (u 14 mjeseci je to već prilično moguće) anticipiraj mogući slijed događaja i onda to pokušaj izbjeći... Kad već želiš konkretno, odvedi ga u neki drugi parkić koji je sigurniji i gdje nema u blizini izazova tipa prometne ceste i slično... Uvijek postoji rješenje! Bit će sve OK!

----------


## vertex

kuku.tree - ne brini zbog nešto frustracije u njegovom životu, toga jednostavno mora biti. Nemaš što drugo napraviti od toga što radiš - moraš ga maknuti od ceste, a ako on zbog toga mora vrištati, neka vrišti. Budi uz njega i to je to. Ako vam je odlazak u park zbog toga nemoguć, razmisli o promjeni lokacije na neko vrijeme. On je stvarno još jako mali.
Što se objašnjavanja tiče - nemoj nadugo. Jedna kratka rečenica, dvije najviše. Nemoj držati predavanja, to je naporno i ne prima se djece, pogotovo tako male.

----------


## kuku.tree

ma da...i izbjegavam situacije za koje znam da su poticaj za frustraciju, no za sve ima onaj prvi put...a kako raste, tako iz dana u dan nailazimo na sve više stvari koje su nam upravo taj prvi put...i nekad mi se čini da je cijeli dan ispunjen njima....a ne želim biti mater koja sa strahom u očima i konstantnom napetošću izgovara "ne, ne može, ostavi, baci, fuj, pec...." 

hvala vam cure na riječima potpore i savjetima :Kiss:

----------


## Maya&Leon

> (i Maya&Leon ne zamjeram, al vam zavidim...isto kao i onima čija djeca spavaju....i zapravo, da me sad pitaju što bi radije da dijete spava ili jede dobro, radije bih ono prvo....od gladi sigurno neće umrjeti...neće ni od nespavanja, al zato za sebe više nisam najsigurnija...no ovo sa bacanjem po podu me najviše brine zato jer želim razumjeti i pomoći mu, i naravno, želim da sa što manje trauma prođe tu fazu....ako je to uopće faza...)


Nemoj nam zaviditi. Niti bilo kome drugome.   :Love:  
Trava se s druge strane ograde uvijek čini ljepša - kod susjeda. A stvar je samo u uglu gledanja...   :Smile:  

Gle, ja imam jednog toliko živahnog trogodišnjaka da mi svako malo srce DOSLOVCE stane (npr. prije nekoliko tjedana je otvorio prozor u našoj spavaćoj sobi, dignuo roletu  i gledao svatove. Sa 8. kata!!!!!), jede kad mu se jede, a to nekada znači 2 banane dnevno i malo juhice, oko svega se pregovara i ja-a-a-a-a-ko puno razgovara (a da se razumijemo ja sam tip osobe koji teško gasi no njega mi je naporno pratiti), mislim da bi nam se uvukao pod kožu da može i opće se ne voli samostalno igrati, radije kuha samnom i ispituje me recepte  :? , pokušava sjediti na jajima iz friđa i dobiti piliće   :Laughing:  , pola mojih kuhinjskih lonaca je stavljeno u službu njegove visosti pa se doslovce borim za malo zraka u vlastiom ambijentu, u parku trenira MM-a dok ovaj trči za malim zelenim biciklićem i njegovim vlasnikom koji gleda svugdje samo ne pred sebe i tako.....
Vratolomije koje on izvodi u parkiću, naročito na toboganu drugim mamama oduzimaju dah, vječito me prijekorno gledaju što mu to dozvoljavam. 
Dakle, i ja bih ti imala što za reći. Osim da se baca po podu. Sve ostalo je na svakodnevnom meniju. 
Samo hrabro - proći će ta faza. Sigurno. A kako ćeš je odraditi samo ti znaš. Jer ti ipak najbolje poznaješ svoje dijete. Ono što funkciora kod nas ne mora uopće funcionirati kod tebe. 
I još jednom - super mama ne postoji. I ne pokušavaj. Nije praktično   :Grin:  
 :Love:

----------


## vertex

> ....a ne želim biti mater koja sa strahom u očima i konstantnom napetošću izgovara "ne, ne može, ostavi, baci, fuj, pec...."


Prvo dobro promisli koji "ne" su *stvarno* važni, a sve ostale odbaci (ili dozvoli to što želi, ili ukloni zabranjene stvari, ili ukloni njega iz nezgodne situacije). Ako je nešto novo, promisli što brže možeš li to dozvoliti ili ne, po mogućnosti predvidi što ta situacija povlači za sobom. S vremenom to naučiš raditi brzinom svjetlosti, jer svako oklijevanje biva detektirano i protumačeno kao dozvola   :Grin:  . A one "ne" koje si se odlučila zadržati, izgovaraj bez imalo grižnje svjesti i ne brini zbog njegovog protestiranja. Nježno i odlučno je neka dobra kombinacija, kad je čovjek uspije pogoditi.
Uostalom, meni se čini da tebi to dobro ide.

----------


## Mony

Nikada nismo imali ekscese, zaista je uvijek dogovor funkcionirao, no to je bilo tako do proslog petka.
Bili smo kod prijateljice i njezine kceri, s kojom se L. inace dobro slaze (dapace, idu zajedno u vrtic).
Sve je pocelo OK, do jednog trenutka kada su poceli drz-nedaj s igrackama, pa je L. poceo na nju vikat  :? , pa je govorio da joj igracke nisu lijepe, i na kraju je bio vrhunac da joj je u kocke udario nogom  :/ 
Prva 2 puta sam mu prijetila (sto isto nije OK, al se nisam mogla niceg drugog sjetit jer nam je to prvi puta u takvoj situaciji) da ako ne prestane idemo doma. Nije poslusao jednom, drugi puta, treci sam pomislila da moram sada izvrsiti svoje "prijetnje", dosljednosti radi, kad sam se vec u to uvalila  :/ 
Uzela sam ga da idemo doma, onda su poceli tantrumi  :shock: 
Plac uz vristanje da nece ici (sto mi je bilo dodatno neugodno jer ipak nismo u svom stanu - nekom drugom i nekim drugim susjedima stvaramo buku). Ja sam mu rekla da moramo jer nije prestao s nepristojnim ponasanjem i da sam vec nekoliko puta rekla da ako ne prestane idemo doma.
Nije se naravno htio obuc na izlasku, pa sam mu cipele i jaknu stavila u vrecicu, uzela ga i s njim u lift  :/  (imao je slapice na nogama)
U liftu se brzo smirio, no ja nisam jos do sada   :Sad:   - 
ne znam kako sam trebala nastupiti, odnosno jel to bilo OK, a muci me jos i zato jer znam da je na njega to jako utjecalo  :/

----------


## klia

Najprije razgovor, pokušaj objašnjavanja, ali ako se dalje ide ispipavati mamine i tatine granice, uslijedi uskraćivanje npr. gledanja crtića ili igranja video-igrica. Dosad je palilo.

----------


## Mony

Mi ne vjerujemo u kazne, iako nam je malo falilo u petak  :/ 

Nije nam nimalo bilo drago takvo ponasanje...

Nismo ga kaznili, samo razgovarali s njime, i rekli da smo malo ljuti i tuzni. On je rekao da vise nece tako ponasat   :Heart:

----------


## Maya&Leon

> ne znam kako sam trebala nastupiti, odnosno jel to bilo OK, a muci me jos i zato jer znam da je na njega to jako utjecalo  :/


"Školski" odrađen posao! 
Dosljednost je vrlo bitna :D  (jednom kada odlučiš što ćeš napraviti)

----------


## sofke

ih, koje smo mi tantrume proživjeli, znalo je biti i po tri dnevno..

meni to nije bio poseban bed osim ako je MM bio s nama, onda je trebalo smirivati malu i prepirati se s njim

i da, ne znam koja je poanta u postovima..moj/a nikad nije imala tantrume..jel to neki poseban uspjeh za te roditelje i dokazuje neke njihove bolje sposobnosti  ili..?

i te spike ja se dogovorim s njim/njom u dućanu

dogovorim se i ja, i kupuje sa mnom, i ako hoće nešto, a ne može dobiti sve se lijepo dogovorimo..osim kad ima tantrum..a onda FAKAT nije do nje, ona to sama ne može iskontrolirati

neko dijete (kao moje) super spava po noći i samo se uspavljuje, a drugo neće samo spavati i budi se po noći ali nema tantrume

neko jede sve, drugo neće ništa

itd..itd..

zato je posve nepotrebno pa čak i neuviđavno hvaliti se kako dijete nikad nije imalo tantrum..bitno je samo kako se kao roditelj postaviti kad do toga dođe

i da, to je faza, proći će

sad cendra  :Grin:

----------


## Mony

> Mony prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ne znam kako sam trebala nastupiti, odnosno jel to bilo OK, a muci me jos i zato jer znam da je na njega to jako utjecalo  :/
> 
> 
> "Školski" odrađen posao! 
> Dosljednost je vrlo bitna :D  (jednom kada odlučiš što ćeš napraviti)



Je, slazem se, dosljednost je jako bitna.

No, nisam ucinila ono sto je po meni bilo mozda potrebno, a sto je Busy Bee bas lijepo opisala u svega par redaka:




> najvise mi je pomagalo da si osvijestim da nista sto ona radi ne radi da bi meni napakostila, da bi mene osramotila ili bilo sto ruzno meni ucinila. Vec da to radi jer ne zna bolje, jer ne zna kontrolirati emocije i frustrirana je. I da, koliko je god meni tesko, njoj je vjerojatno teze, jer ja barem kuzim situaciju, a ona je preplavljena emocijama i treba me da ostanem iskulirana, otkacena od vanjskog svijeta


Mislim da je ovo bit uspjesnog pristupa tantrumima.

A cini mi se da ja L. bas nisam uspjela razumijeti  :/ 



A, sofke, sto se isticanja cinjenice: moje dijete nikad nije imalo tantrume i sl. tice, ne znam koji su motivi svih nas ovdje da to pisemo, a moji su bili da istaknem kako nisam nikad dosla u tu situaciju, i zato me docekala nespremnom, mislim, barem  :?
Osim toga, na forumu (kada o njima pricamo) opisujemo svoju djecu, a ako je na ovom topicu to tema, onda ce se netko cije dijete nije imalo tantrume, a zeli pisati, pridruziti topicu bas tim rijecima. Ne vidim u cemu je problem.

----------


## Astralis

> moja je još premalena za tako nešto (16 mj), ali je i ovako prkosna koliko se u toj dobi može biti! (ona se zna baciti na pod, čak i lupiti glavom o pod, a otkako sam prestala skakati na to, jedva glavom dotakne pod)
> 
> mislim da nijedan roditelj nije naučio dijete bacanju po podu, i koliko se god ja grozila toga, čini mi se da imam primjerak u nastajanju.
> 
> ovako, ja ti nemam praktičnog iskustva sa konkretnim problemom, ali se sjećam nečega sa faksa (paradoksalne intervencije) gdje je naveden baš taj primjer. djetetu koje se baca po podu i urla iz sve snage, navodno treba reći da ako će se derati tako još pola sata (pritom mu pokazati sat i kao početi štopati) da će dobiti što želi. i mirno stati kraj njega. naravno, radi se o djeci koja, ako već ne znaju na sat, imaju neki okvirni pojam vremena. navodno je u velikoj većini situacija  djelotvorno.


Ja kraj Zare djelujem totalno glupo. Kad napravi nesto sto ne valja sama kaze ne-ne i gleda u mene (tako vec 3-4mj). Ona tocno zna sto ne smije ali to radi i smije mi se katkad. Klepila sam je 2-3 puta onako po pelenama (to bi se nazvalo vise draganje) pa kad sam vidila da mi se smije- onako zavari odustala sam od te "metode" Diranje cipela po đonu, nosanje istavljanje uz lice i sl. Mislim da je oko toga do sad bilo 1mil ponavljanja. I sad bi ja tu trebala nesto reci, pa joj i kazem: to se ne smije raditi, onda ces to puknuti(npr za nesto)...Sve se fino pricamo...i tako...
A onda dodju trenuci kad joj nesto ne dam, a ona uzme tu stvar i tresne je od pod, pa to ponovi eventualno jos 1-2 puta. Ako nije nesto po njenom onda je jako tesko to regulirati. Uzima brasno iz ormara pa ga fljusne po podu, otvara smece i vadi stvari, ...
Kod nas niko ne baca stvari po kuci niti je tko agresivan, tako da ne bi nadobudni pisali da to dolazi iz kuce. Stalno skoro pricamo, jer je ona taj tip djeteta da stalno trazi interakciju. Igra se i sama ali dosta voli pitati ta to? ono? (u smislu sta je to) konstantno istražuje. 
Uglavnom se svede na to da joj objasnim (bez obzira na razumjevanje)) zasto to nije dobro i ignoriram  daljnje ispade ako ih bude(citaj pocistim nered koji napravi) I tako i dalje se pitam kako ce sve izgledati kasnije... :?

----------


## snorki

moja dobro navecer spava, ali ima tantrume   :Grin:  Napolju je imala samo jedan do sada (onaj iz vrtica od prije nekoliko mjeseci), a ostali su kuci i to zbog zabrana. 
Kada dobije napad najstrasniji mi je onaj njejn pogled :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  Poluhipnotisan :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  Meni je to prestrasno  :Sad:  
Maloprije sam joj rekla da je kupanje zavrseno i da iozlazi iz kade. rekla je da zeli se jos kupat i pustila sam je. Kada je jos malo ocejifila, opet sam rekla da izadje, ali me nije poslusala. Onda sam je ja uzela u naramak i bez rijeci izvadila iz kade.
Drage zene da ste vidjeli scene. :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
Pocela je gola bjezat kroz stan, a ja za njom da je uhavtim, bojeci se da se onako mokra ne oklizne na parket i ne razbije. Bacila se na nas bracni krevet i u trenutnku kada sam je pokusala smirit, uzela je mokru barbiku i fino me po prsima lupila sa njom :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
Cure, uopste mi nije jasno kako sam se savladala da je ne lupim. Meni je mrak pao na ochi i jedva sam savladala nagon da je ne udarim.
Ocitala sam joj bukvicu (da, derala sam se :/ ) i deset puta joj rekla "Mene ne smijes udarit vise nikada".
Vidjela sam da joj je bilo zao i nekako se uspjela smirit (uspjela se smirit kada sam ja snizila ton) i razgovarala sam sa njom. 
Rekla je da ce slusat, da me nikada vise nece udarit, da nece vristat, bla, bla, bla...  :Grin:  

Uglavnom, moji su sa drugom djecom jako dobri i rijetko ovakve ispade imamo na javnom mjestu (jednom u vrticu)
Primijetila sam da je razlog tantruma neka moja ZABRANA :/ 
Uh, odoh sad citat Jaspera, ne bih li saznala sta pametno  :Grin:  na ivici sam snaga. 


p.s ja uvijek dobijam pohvale kako su moja djeca krasna (izuzev uze obitelji koji su imali priliku izbliza vidjet kako zahebani znaju biti  :Grin:  )

----------


## Nina

Uh Snorki tocno znam kako ti se zacrnilo. Ko i meni,cesto.
Najdraza joj je fora cupati za kosu i grebati. 
Pogotovo kad je umorna,pa pocne radit budalastine,onda poludi za bilokakav NE.
A i meni onda mrak padne na oci kad joj vidim saku punu moje kose.
Traziti sucut i suosjecanje od nje ne prolazi,nikad nije padala na to. Molim,obecajem nesto,objasnjavam ...no nista ne pomaze i na kraju uvijek na neki nacin agresivno zavrsimo tu scenu.
To me jako muci i neznam kako da joj objasnim da se to ne smije raditi.

Eh da,super mi spava po noci! (Da nesto i pozitivno kazem o svom djetetu  :Laughing:  )

----------


## moranaj

bok, evo ja se sad tek prikljucujem na ovu temu, jer strahovito mi je napeta, pogotovo u zadnje vrijeme.
i kod nas se oko 13-14 mjeseca to pocelo javljati - ja to nazivam histericni napadaji, i tocno kako tu opisuju mame sa slicnim iskustvima, to se desava iskljucivo i uvijek s razlogm - njenim razlogom - kad joj se ne udovolji zelji.

moje je stajaliste da nije dobro uvijek udovoljavati djeci, pa makar za to i imas mogucnosti (uvijek mu u ducanu nesto kupiti), ali pogotovo ne onda kad to ona radi i kad ja svojim ne (postavljnjem granice) to izazovem - npr. kasno je moramo doma iz parka na spavanje, ne dozovljavam da se igra mojim skupim igrackama - video kamera, fotic; ne dajem joj slatko svaki put kad se ona sjeti i dode do ormara-spajze i pocne traziti...)
tih situacija ima nebrojeno. sad je u dobi od 21 mjesec i situacija je sve vise i napadi traju sve duze (do 15min). 

nasa je taktika, nakon sto objasnimo vrlo kratko zato nesto je nesto ne, da dalje ju ignoriramo, jer tad pocinje ili bacanje po podu, ili bacanje na pod i udaranje glavom u pod ( s tim da ona ipak jako dobro pazi da dozirano lupa tom glavom da je ne boli!) ili lupanje nogama o pod i sakama po necemu, ili bacanje neke stvari koja je njoj u dohvatu (jer to doma nazivamo nedopustenim ponasanjem, pa sad za inat meni!).
pri tom place, dere se i ispusta krokodilske suze i sva se zacrveni.
u tim trenucima, ako joj bilo sto dalje kazes, ili joj pokusas objasniti, ili odvratiti paznju, ili je zagrliti, ona bjezi od tebe i i jos jace pocinje vika.
ove situacije su se pocele desavati doma, dakle bez publike i duboko sam uvjerena da to ne radi zbog publike, di bi meni bilo neugodno, vec onako kkao navode neke forumasice, zato sto se ne zna nositi s navalom te frustracije (ja to hocu, a ona mi neda, sada, odmah!)
ali i pored toga nije mi lako i ja sam u nedoumici, da li postoji bolji nacin kako bi trebala na to reagirati.
nakon sto se isplace i izbaci taj bijes, polako pokusavam svako tolko joj se pribliziti nekim toplim rijecima, i kad je spremna, ona sam dode, i onda joj ponudim da se pomazimo, i ona tako izmrcvarena, izjadana, dolazi meni, ljubimo se i mazimo, i ja je tijesim, i umiruje disanje na meni.
tad vec vrlo brzo nademo novu zanimaciju i vec se necim igramo i zanimacija je na drugom.
meni je ipak nju tesko gledati kako se muci s tim osjecajima, i uvijek nanovo razmisljam ima li boljeg nacina.
u zadnjih mjesec dana, to nam se desava i do 3-4 puta dnevno, s tim da je pred kraj dana, iza 6, obicno "dulji napad" od 10-15min, a inace do 5 min sve prode.

danas mi je jedna frendica preporucila savjet iz neke knjige, koji sam ovdje procitala - da se i ja bacim na pod i uzivim u njenu situaciju.
probat cu i to, al do sad sam se i uzivljavala u njenu situaciju, frustraciju, ali ipak joj ne mogu popustiti da mi razbije fotic, il jede toliko slatkog i sl.

dok smo vani i desava se takva situacija, kad nemam vremena da lezi na podu ili smo nasred neke ceste ducana, nastavljam sa svojom akcijom (npr kad moramo doma iz parka)i koliko god ona urlala, ja nastavljam ju stavljati u kolica (sto je cak izuzetno fizicki tesko), i nakon najvise minutu ona totalno prestaje i vec se necim drugim zabavi.

ako ima tko konkretan savjet kako postupiti, samo naprijed.bit cemo vam zahvalne.  :Heart:

----------


## Beta

Moranaj, ja imam istu situaciju i ne znam što učiniti, sve sam pokušala i ništa ne uspijeva, osim dopustiti joj da nastavi raditi to što želi, a to uglavnom ne dopuštam. Ako netko ima savjet, jako je dobrodošao.

----------


## moranaj

uf da! ako joj se udovolji, onda napravi tako slatki zlocesti smjesak koji bi znacio  - uspjela sam ju! - i zadovoljno pljesne rukama i kaze bravo - kao bravo za nju kaj je pobjedila u svom naumu, ali to je ono sto ja nikako ne zelim. jer mislim da moram postaviti negdje granicu, i ne popustiti joj. zato to gotovo nikad ne radim. a bake... naravno da one gotovo svaki put popuste, jer ne mogu one gledati nju da place... al s tim sam se pomirlila. bake imaju svoja pravila ja svoja i ona to jako dobro zna.
smeta me jedino kad mm isto zna posustat dok ja nisam prisutna. zato se i naucila na toliko slatkog, jer fakat je lijepo gledati kako ona u necem tako uziva kad joj se udovolji. ali ne. znam da to nije dobro.

svaki prijedlog je i dalje dobrodosao...  :Heart:

----------


## donna

kod nas je napetost br 1 u životu  :Sad:  
počevši od jutra od buđenja....tu nastaju prve drame...kad ju probudiš ujutro za vrtić budi se mrzovoljna ,neće skinuti vreću sa sebe ni piđamu a o pelenama i da ne govorim.dakle to sve traje i traje i traje nudim joj sve i svašta(prva loša stvar) i naravno cijelo vrijeme vrišti da mi mozak stane nemogu niti razmišljati šta napraviti...onda ajd nekako se skinemo,previjemo pelenu pa onda drama jer se opet mora obući za vrtić pa ajd hoće pelenu,hoće hlače ali čarape nikako   :Mad:   i tako prolazi sat vremena mi nisamo ni obučene a kamoli pojele neki doručak !!
jedva ju obučem i malo se poigra(čak pune tri minute bez mene u sobi) i viče "mama hoću prati ruke"mislim odlično,dijete samo traži prati ruke i dam joj naravno ali....pere ona pere i sve polije po sebi dakle potpuno mokra i majica i body i hlače :shock:  :shock: a 8 je ujutro VEĆ !!ajde kako da joj sad kažem moramo se opet presvući kad nam je trebalo za ovo presvlačenje sat vremena :shock:  i ajde idemo se presuvući hlače skine ali majicu neda i točka.opet navlačenje,skakanje po krevetu ja za njom,vrištanje...ma katastrofa od jutra!  :Sad:   :Sad:  
jedva se mi spremile pa sad kao doručak...nikada ne voli jesti,za kruh ni nezna kad joj ponudiš kruha kad da joj ciglu pokažeš..ajd hoće cornflakes kukclice neke čokoladne pa uzme dvije tri i KRAJ  :Sad:   gotov doručak....da ne kažem da je desetak kuglica bacila na pod i s užitkom gazila do najsitnije mrvice....i sada se kreće u vrtić..naravno nošenje do vrtića jer damica NEĆE hodati nego da ju mama nosi...odpala mi leđa(završit ću ko i mama na operaciji garantirano) dovukle se do vrtića koji je na sreću jako blizu,skidanje opet i uzima ju teta...ni ne stignem reći da mala NIJE jela zatvarju se vrata a ja   :Evil or Very Mad:  
dovučem se do kuće i u plač  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   ah kakvo jutro !! skuham si kavu malo se smirim ,otvorim novine kad ono  :shock:  još šokova ali o tome nebi....
i tako dovede me na rub mojih živaca,često vičem pa ona kaže "mama oprosti" onda mi je žao što se derem po kući ali dovede me do kraja....a o povratku iz vrtića i ručku bolje da ne pričam  :Sad:   samo da napomenem kako je jučer doručkovala,malo probrljala u vrtiću i odonda nije jela pošteno nego bananu i to je to,nije večerala,nije doručkovala...i to me isto dovodi do ruba jer dijete neće jesti   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 
sorry na dugačkom postu ali stvarno mi je trebalo jer ovdje doma se svi prave da je sve uredu :shock:  :shock:

----------


## elizabet20

moja tara je jos mala 11 mj ali vec se pocne bacati kad nesto hoce a nesmije:guranje prstju u steker,mobiteli,i takve stvari i to bacanje i vristanje traje vec 2 mj
ako se posne bacati pokusam joj odvratiti paznju igrackom ako smo doma a ako ne pali onda ju pustim da se baca dok sama na prestane e sad neznam jer to dobro,citala sam da je.

frendicina mama mi prica da joj se mala bacala po ducanima i sl i veli da kad joj dode napad panike recimo u ducanu ona ju samo pogleda na podu i zaobide a mala se digne za min jer kuzi da ju mama ne ferma.

----------


## Beta

Donna, u potpunosti te razumijem. I mene znaju izluditi, još ih imam dvije, jedna je u toj fazi, a druga ulazi u tu fazu. Natezanja kod kuće su uobičajena, npr. starija želi skakati s kreveta na pod, a živimo u zgradi, i to baš hoće raditi navečer, sto puta joj kažem nemoj skakati, pokušam ju navesti da drugu igru, naravno da je ništa ne može smetnuti u njezinom naumu jer baš želi raditi ono što joj branim. A nedavno smo imali prvu scenu vani, bili smo u dugoj prijepodnevnoj šetnji i sve je bilo super dok nisam rekla - idemo sad polako nazad do auta pa na ručak, na što je ona, odjednom, počela plakati i vrištati kao da je kraj svijeta, uhvatila se za glavu i čučnila na pod. Da ste samo vidjeli kako je to izgledalo i kako su me ljudi gledali, ona se drži za glavu i vrišti, mora da su mislili kako je dobila batina. Pokušala sam razgovarati, ignorirati, čak sam i otišla, ušla u auto i krenula, a ona ništa. Ama baš ništa. Još je svaki put kad sam krenula prema njoj počela bježati. MM i ja smo bili doslovno šokirani, on ju je na kraju nekako uspio staviti u auto, a ona je grcala u suzama, crvena kao paprika i mokra jer se preznojila. Mislim da bi tu pomoglo jedino to da sam joj popustila, ne znam što drugo. A s mlađom se stalno nateže oko igračaka, uvijek želi uzeti baš onu igračku koju uzme mlađa i obrnuto, tako da se često svađaju pa je i mlađa već postala agresivna prema njoj.

----------


## Girica

> BusyBee prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  petraa prvotno napisa
> ...


Pa baš ne vjerujem petraa da su tvoja djeca uvijek suho zlato, a pogotovo da su zato ogledalo tvoje predivne nepogrešive duše   :Laughing:  

Mame, sva djeca prođu kroz fazu prkosa tamo negdje oko 3.godine. Ja se na to ne bih baš obazirala, a ako bi to bilo izuzetno jako, čvrsto bih zagrlila dijete dok se ne smiri. Kako došlo, tako prošlo. Ne popuštam sinu za sve, mora znati gdje je granica. Ako ne sluša ide u kaznu, tipa nema na TV, kompjuter i sl. I to funkcionira. Dobar je.   :Heart:  Puno puta bih okrenula na šalu, iz ljutnje napravila smiješnu situaciju i tako mu skrenula pažnju. To je najbolje od svega, barem nama.

----------


## sorciere

ja danas vidjela potencijalnog kandidata za bacanje...

- mama jel ovo fino? (velika milka bombonjera)
- je, fino je...
- oćemo ju kupiti?
- može
- a ja bi i bajaderu
- može samo jedno
- ali mama, ovo prvo je za tebe, a bajadera za mene
- ajde dobro, joj, bankrotirat ću   :Grin:  
- mama, ja ovo JAKO volim, ODUŠEVLJEN sam okusom (  :shock:  to ja gledam, jer radi se o trećoj stvari!)
- ajde dobro...
- jooooooj, kako ja ovo voooliiiiiiim (kinder jaje  :?  ); mama jel tako da ti imaš karticu, pa će ti teta samo provući   :Saint:  
- da sine...   :Kiss:  

aj sad takvom djetetu recite da može dobiti samo jednu stvar, ili čak nijednu  :?  (starost cca 3-4 godine)

----------


## Anci

> aj sad takvom djetetu recite da može dobiti samo jednu stvar, ili čak nijednu Confused (starost cca 3-4 godine)


Ne znam jel ovo retoričko pitanje  :Laughing:  

Mi imamo dogovor prije ulaska u dućan: jednu ili dvije stvari. I to funkcionira. Traži ona, naravno i više toga, ali joj pripomenem dogovor pa onda kombinira. Vraća par puta nešto iz kolica, nosi drugo...
I ona ima ove fore s karticom, ali nekako smo joj objasnili odakle novac "na kartici".

----------


## maria71

Mislim da se moram zahvaliti nekom gore na svom djetetu, kad pročitam ovakve  priče kosa mi se diže na glavi od užasa......

mM smo jučer išli kupovati poklon jednoj curici u onetoplay i on je kao vojnik odradio ti cijelu proceduru i nije ništa tražio za sebe , onda sam si ja išla kupovati bluzu i išao je sa mnom u kabinu  dok sam isprobavala i strpljivo čekao da ja obiđem cijeli dućan

i onda smo išli doma

( u dućanu sam mu kupila 2 čarapica jer nam se misteriozno gube )

na putu doma me je zamolio da mu kupim perec jer je gladan , i onda ja kukam da je on naporan

stvarno se trebam koji put mlatnuti po glavi

----------


## Serpentina

Svaki put kada vidim u inboxu reply na ovu temu mi na pamet padne ideja: nalupati ga dobro 
- što ti je odgoj, dio koji sam nesvjesno upila.

Čitajuči i proučavajući ovaj i slične topice, stekla sam neku sigurnost u sebe i svoj odabir i super mi je jednostavno izletjeti iz dućana čvrsto držeći svoje dijete dok joj šapćem na uho "nemoj ljubavi, volim te, u redu je da si ljuta..."
Stvar je u tome da mi se to prije nije događalo (sad je tek 14 mj) a prestravile me horror priče o takvim situacijama.
neki dan u DMu je neka baka tako opsovala unuka (mislim i lupila po ruci) koji je nešto držao , ostala sam pod totalnim  :shock:  - za par godina će se žaliti da je on ne poštuje i da je psuje (pitam se  zašto)

----------


## tanjads

> petraa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  BusyBee prvotno napisa
> ...



Potpisujem ovo o fazi prkosa. Smatram (i više puta sam to sebi potvrdila radeći psihoterapiju s adolescentima i odraslima) da je vrlo važno da djeca prvo nauče reći NE (i sve što ide uz to) da bi mogla stvarno (iz sebe, a ne zbog nas) reći DA. Vidjela sam hrpu odraslih ljudi koji svašta rade zbog drugih i što im to čini- pa mi je drago da moje dijete traži svoju autonomiju i bori se za sebe i svoje (ma koliko nerazumne) želje. 

Ogledalo-dijelom, jer takvih ispada ima više kada sam ja nervozna ili umorna (pa ne skuzim predznake). Isto tako znam da je njegovo odbijanje obuvanja i sl. obrana od frustracije-jer tek uči sve to sam napraviti i ne ide mu uvijek super- ali znam i da ga ja moram pogurati prema samostalnosti i biti uz njega dok šizi. Uopće ne smatram da je on zbog toga divlje dijete-samo je normalno dijete.

Istovremeno, sasvim je jasno da postoje razlike u temperamentu, mog opisuju kao "živo srebro", kad ga nešto zanima bavit će se tim satima i borit se iz sve snage da ga ne prekinem, a ako nešto ne želi...sretna sam kad postignemo "to je jedan dogovor" (tako to on zove), umjesto "to nije moja ideja, to nije fora, neću ništa (kad mu postavim nemio izbor)". I trpim razne ispade. Sve više nam pali "napravi dok izbrojim 1,2,3, ili..." pa to koristim i svima je lakše (čini se i njemu). 
Meni je bitno da vidim da ima progresa-a to vidim, svki dan je sve razumniji, sve više toga hoće sam, nekad opet korak nazad- pa još malo naprijed. Čini mi se to dobar ritam odrastanja.

----------


## Ifigenija

> ja danas vidjela potencijalnog kandidata za bacanje...
> 
> - mama jel ovo fino? (velika milka bombonjera)
> - je, fino je...
> - oćemo ju kupiti?
> - može
> - a ja bi i bajaderu
> - može samo jedno
> - ali mama, ovo prvo je za tebe, a bajadera za mene
> ...


Baš bezveze! Kod nas to vode ne pije. Ne, i gotovo. Koja suzica ga neće ubit.

----------


## Anci

> prestravile me *horror priče* o takvim situacijama.






> Mislim da se moram zahvaliti nekom gore na svom djetetu, kad pročitam ovakve priče kosa mi se diže na glavi od užasa......


Malo sam citirala nešto što mi je baš "upalo u oko"

Ja da ovako razmišljam, mislim da bih ispalila na živce davnih dana. I bila bih vjerojatno stalno nezadovoljna.

----------


## maria71

pa kaj ti je upalo u oko, sretna sam što imam dijete bez takvih  tantruma koji su opisani  ovdje

a svi koji ga poznaju, a ima oh ovdje mogu to i potvrditi

i bez brige, dobro stojim s živcima

a ti si kaj ,psiholog pa tako olako daješ dijagnoze.....

gle jako sam sretna i ispunjena osoba, a ti si misli kaj hoćeš

----------


## Anci

Gle, nisam ništa loše mislila. Ja sam govorila o _sebi_.
I nisam psiholog.
Ništa ne komentiram tvoje živce.
Sorry ako sam te uvrijedila.

Samo sam htjela reći da _meni_ ti tantrumi nisu nešto užasno i strašno.
S obzirom da svjedočim (ajde ne baš čestim) tantrumima svojih cura, htjela sam reći- da u slučaju da to smatram nečim užasnim, bila bih nesretna i u grču.
Kužiš me što hoću reći  :Smile:  

Sva su djeca različita.

Sori još jednom ako je nespretno ispalo.

----------


## cvijeta73

joj, moj juraj je imao nekih desetak puta te tantrume i bilo mi je stvarno strašno. svaki put smo bili kući, ali grozno mi je bilo gledati ga, a nikako mu ne mogu pomoći, a on bjesomučno urla i urla. stvarno ne znam što bi napravila da se to desilo negdje vani, mislim da ga u takvom stanju ne bi uspjela strpati niti u auto. 

s ovim nekakvim cendranjima - tipa kupi mi ovo/ono, ja bi ovo/ono, neću/hoću se znam nositi, ali s pravim ispadima bijesa - meni je to stvarno bilo traumatično. i sad kad razmislim, uopće nisam kužila što bi dovelo do toga. u dućanu nikad nije bilo problema ako nešto nije dobio, vani isto tako ako bi npr. otišli od nekud ranije nego što bi on htio i sl. 

što je to kod kuće bio "okudač" nikad nisam uspjela skužiti - uvijek nekakva sitnica kad ja/mm nismo napravili nešto što je on očekivao da ćemo napraviti i onda, kad krene urlaona, kasno je bilo za bilo koji popravak. nakon par minuta on se uopće više ne bi sjećao zašto urla i NIŠTA više nije pomagalo osim prolaska vremena. i onda bi se najednom smirio i kao da se ništa nije desilo. 

a znam da nemaju sva djeca tantrume i usrdno se nadam da ćemo ovaj put proći bez toga. a ako ne - ha, preživjeti ćemo nekako već i to. sad barem imam forum za jadanje   :Smile:

----------


## moranaj

mislim da je sve stvar o intenzitetu i ucestalosti tih tantruma. sigurno je teze to trpit 2-3 put dnevno do 20min trajanja neg 1tjedno. a vjerojatno vecina djece, i roditelja! to prolazi.
ali cudi me, vidm ovdje na forumu, dosta mama pise da se prije ulaska u ducan dogovore s djecom da mu kupe 1-2 stvari.
zasato mislite da je to dobro?
kaj i vi uvijek u ducan idete i sebi nekaj kupite?
kaj mislite da je to ok?
drugo je kupiti meso za rucak il sredtvo za cisenje, ali govorim o onoj nekoj ugodi. mislim da ne bi trebalo uciti djecu da svakim ulaskom u ducan i ono nesto dobiva. kao svaki dan je darivanje, ma makar ono i u sitnicama bilo. ne bil li to darivanje trebalo raditi radije cesce na drugom planu? ne bi li veselje i radost trebali ici prvenstveno drugim kanalima, ne materijalno?

----------


## Anci

> cudi me, vidm ovdje na forumu, dosta mama pise da se prije ulaska u ducan dogovore s djecom da mu kupe 1-2 stvari. 
> zasato mislite da je to dobro? 
> kaj i vi uvijek u ducan idete i sebi nekaj kupite?


Ja da  :Grin:  
Pa kupim nam sladoled. Ne vidim u tome ništa loše. Zašto ne bi obje imale to zadovoljstvo?




> ne bi li veselje i radost trebali ici prvenstveno drugim kanalima, ne materijalno?


Pa naravno. Nitko niti ne tvrdi suprotno. Zašto bi jedan sladoled to isključivao?  :Smile:

----------


## MartinaK

> petraa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *možda bi se trebali više posvetiti svojoj djeci pa se oni ne bi bacali po podu* da bi ih primjetili, nije dijete krivo ,tome ste ga naučili .
> 
> 
> Ovo je velika zabluda/predrasuda.


Potpisujem  :Love:  

Htjela bi predložiti da se opustimo malo!!! Opće me nije briga kaj ko misli o meni, ja sam mama svojoj djeci, educiram se, trudim se, uspješna sam i griješim. 

Ne zanimaju me drugi u tom smislu da ću se nad njima zgražat. Nemam ni vremena za to. 
Ja sam svojih proteklih osam godina potpuno posvetila svojoj djeci i nema šanse da sam mogla više, a ipak Sara histerizira i baca se demonstrativno. Meni je to komično i ne namjeravam se niti crveniti niti uzrujavati. Trudim se da doprem do nje i da ostvarimo dobru komunikaciju kao što ju imam sa Josipom, ali to je i stvar karaktera, a ja i dalje radim na sebi i na mom odnsu sa njom i neću odustati.

Odgajanje je najteži posao i svatko ima svoje razloge za postupke i često je sve stvar intuicije i okolnosti. To je preintimno područje i ne može se generalizirati nikoga i ništa. Da su neka riješenja ili modeli uspješniji ili bolji za djete, slažem se, ali roditeljstvo traje 24/7 cijeli život, pa pokažite mi nekoga ko nije požalio neki postupak il ko nije izgubio strpljenje. 

U načelu intuitivno od početka provodim povezujuće roditeljstvo, ali nisam savršena i često pogriješim i ne treba mi nitko to nabijati na nos (dosta sam si sama kritičar). Taj model je jedan ideal i dobro je da postoji, ali ne moramo se kritizirati onda kada ne uspijevamo u potpunosti. Bolje djeluje ohrabrenje i razumijevanje?! To i je neko načelo ili griješim?   :Smile: 

Zato evo ohrabrujem sve mame i tate koji su pogriješili u bilo čemu, da ne klonu duhom, da duboho udahnu i krenu dalje kao ispočetka i da rade na sebi, svojim odnosima sa partnerom i djetetom koliko god mogu i znaju. I sretna sam da postoji roda koja i mene ohrabruje i usmejrava.. 
Zaključak: ajmo se svi mi roditelji više hrabriti i pomagati, a ne očekivati savršenstvo.

----------


## Anci

MartinaK  :Love:

----------


## cvijeta73

naravno da svaki odlazak u dućan ne znači da ću i meni i njemu nešto kupiti, ali ove velike tjedne nabavke uvijek završimo, kako kaže anci, makar sa sladoledom. i kad je bio manji, uvijek bi dobio bar neku sitničicu (i sebi sam, za svoj gušt, uvijek kupila neku sitničicu  8) ).
kad idem po kruh i mlijeku ili kad kupujemo nekome poklon ili kad ja kupujem sebi/njemu odjeću - to je drugo.

----------


## MartinaK

> Mi smo bas nedavno imali scenu s bacanjem po podu i to nasred TL. Rekla sam ok , cucnula kraj nje i cekala da prestane. Ako zelis lezati na podu , ti lezi , pa kad ti dosadi , ustat ce mo i ici dalje obaviti sto treba. Ne treba ni spominjati da su me prodavacice i ostali kupci gledali  :shock: , ali Kate je u roku minute skuzila da joj ne pase lezanje na podu usred ducana i ustala se. Sta sam mogla? Dizati je , tuci , prijetit....Ima jos takvih dana i najbolje je kad joj dopustim da se smiri , onda lakse razgovaramo i dogovorimo se.


ja to isto prakticiram, i super funkcionira  :Love:

----------


## MartinaK

> hm...nemojte me krivo shvatiti ali kakva korist na ovom topicu ostavljati komentare da se vaše dijete nikad nije bacalo po podu?  (isto kao da ja dođem na topic gdje roditelji kukaju kako dijete ništa ne jede i traže pomoć, a ja umjesto nekog savjeta dođem samo s komentarom kako moj sve jede i kako nikad nismo imali problema sa hranjenjem....ne kužim, kome sam time pomogla...  :? )


Meni se Josip nikad nije bacao! jupi

Sara je sve nadoknadla !! jupi

Baš me zanima kaj bu Ema Nina izvodila!

----------


## MartinaK

Forka, dobar ti je potpis i uistnu lijepo zvuči, no niije rješenje za ovu situaciju kad je riječ o konkretnim opasnostima jer ako ćemo ga ići doslovce prenositi na ovu situaciju, dijete u tom trenu ne promatra roditelja već žuri prema svom cilju (koji se nalazi na vrlo prometnoj ulici), a onda ti itekako znači to što te ne sluša...[/quote]

Meni je Josip ne mogu se sjetiti kada točno, moralo je biti do treće godine, tukao djecu u parku i nije me htio slušati, i onda šest mjeseci nismo išli i prošlo ga je. Sad si sami sklapaju prijateljstva i nikad im nije dosadno i ne tuku se. Možda da izbjegavaš situacije koje ne možeš kontrolirati? Dakle da se ne ide u taj park?

----------


## MartinaK

[quote=

i da, to je faza, proći će

sad cendra  :Grin: [/quote]

I Sara!  :Bye:

----------


## MartinaK

> petraa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  BusyBee prvotno napisa
> ...






 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## MartinaK

> MartinaK


  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Aneta

Ja za sada se izvucem tko da kupim Malome kiflu ili neko pecivo, a i tako on voli i mora dirati stvari na policama (dozvolim mu ako su to deterdzenti i sl. u plasticnim bocama). Pretpostavljam da uskoro kifla nece biti dovoljna...
A kada dijete moze shvatiti pojam "nema para"?

----------


## Anci

> kada dijete moze shvatiti pojam "nema para"?


Ja to ovako: ne kažem da nemamo novaca, već da ne želim potrošiti sve novce na sličice/ogračke.
Novac mi treba za druge stvari.

Znači: imam, al nedam  :Grin:

----------


## marta

> A kada dijete moze shvatiti pojam "nema para"?


Moze ga shvatiti kad ga upotrijebis.

----------


## Aneta

> Znači: imam, al nedam


  :Laughing:

----------


## anye

Hmmm... evo da i ja dam svoje misljenje.
Inace po struci nastavnik, a prije faksa sam cuvala djecu preko deset godina. Tako da sam u tom vremenu naucila dosta stvari koje ce mi sad, kad ocekujem svoje dijete, spasiti zivce. 
Dakle, dijete samo po sebi nije zlocesto niti zahtjevno, ono samo radi ono sto zna da ce kod roditelja postici zeljeni cilj. Kod nekih je to bacanje po podu i vristanje, a kod drugih nije. Odgoj je iskljucivo na roditeljima, i djeca se tome podrede. Znaci ako ne zelite da vam dijete ima sizeve po ducanima i restoranima, OD POCETKA morate imati JASNE granice ponasanja (tj. sta se podrazumijeva pod "OK" i "nedopusteno".

Jedna od najvecih (!!) greski koje sam vidjela da roditelji rade je ta da kazu jedno, a rade drugo. Npr. ako ne prestanes vristat, neces dobit bombon/sladoled itd. Onda se klinac jos vise baci u siz, baca po podu i opcenito natjera roditelje da se srame toga sto ga ne mogu kontrolirati. I onda, da bi se rjesili situacije i da bi djete "usutkali", roditelji ipak djetetu daju nesto (nije vazno sto, moze biti i paznja).
Sve sto je dijete iz toga zakljucilo je: kad vristim, dobijem sta hocu. 

Ono sto je meni jako puno pomoglo je slijedeca recenica (netko mi je to rekao prije puno godina): svaki glumac treba publiku.
Dakle, dokle dijete dobiva paznju (cak nema razlike da li je pozitivna ili negativna), ono nastavlja sa losim ponasanjem. 

Probajte ovo (najbolje kod kuce); kad slijedeci put vase dijete pocne zanovijetati da hoce nesto, pa se baci na pod, izadite iz te prostorije. Garantirano je da ce ili prestat u roku od minute, ili ce doci za vama (i eventualno se ponovno baciti u plac/na pod). Zvuci smijesno, znam, ali funkcionira. Kad se dijete smiri, TEK ONDA mu dajte paznju. 

NIPOSTO, NIPOSTO, NIPOSTO se dijetetu ne obracati kad je u sredini vristanja i zahtijevanja. Tocno to je ono sto dijete zeli postici, i u tom slucaju poruka ce opet biti ista "kad vristim, dobijem da se mama lomi oko mene".
Ukoliko ga/ju ignorirate na krace vrijeme dok se lose ponasa, a obratite paznju i bavite se njime kad je dobro, onda je poruka obrnuta: kad sam dobar(a), mama me slusa.

Pretjerana objasnjavanja djetetu zasto ne moze dobiti ovo ili ono su cisti gubitak vremena, pogotovo ako je dijete premalo da uopce razumije o cemu vi govorite. U tom slucaju se vracamo na to da je dijete usprkos losem ponasanju IPAK dobilo paznju od vas, sto je suprotno onome sto zelite.

Javite kako vam ide!

----------


## marta

Vjerujem da se dijete ne bi ni ponasalo lose da je dobilo paznju kad ju je trebalo dobiti.

----------


## AdioMare

> Aneta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A kada dijete moze shvatiti pojam "nema para"?
> 
> 
> Moze ga shvatiti kad ga upotrijebis.


  :Laughing:  
Zato ja volem martu.

----------


## a zakaj

Hocete reci da su sva djeca koja imaju tantrume zapravo zanemarena djeca?

----------


## vertex

> Hocete reci da su sva djeca koja imaju tantrume zapravo zanemarena djeca?


a zakaj, znaš da sam uz tebe u ovoj bitci (iako mislim da neću jutros moći pisati). Svak se svrbi tamo gdje ga češe  :Grin:  .

----------


## a zakaj

znam, vertex  :Smile: 
i ja sam danas sebi dala cpr da necu forumirati, pa me marta povukla za jezik.

----------


## marta

> a zakaj prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Hocete reci da su sva djeca koja imaju tantrume zapravo zanemarena djeca?
> 
> 
> a zakaj, znaš da sam uz tebe u ovoj bitci (iako mislim da neću jutros moći pisati). Svak se svrbi tamo gdje ga češe  .


Nenenene, i moji imaju tantrume. Andrija se nabrisao podova po ducanima. Meni u pocetku nikako nije bilo jasno, otkud mu to odjedamput. Onda je, jednom (ne)prilikom otisao s bakom i didom u ducan i vratio se s "necim" i meni je tad sinulo da to nije prvi puta. Pa sam malo procackala mecku i shvatila da BiD padaju na vristanje u ducanu i kupuju sta god se pokaze prstom. Pa je momak prestao ici s njima u ducan, al je sanacija brisanja podova trajala jos prilicno dugo. 

Lovro nema tantrume, ili ja njegove izljeve nezaodvoljstva (nakon svih onih obrisanih podova s Andrijom) uopce ne dozivljavam tako. 

Vid je nedavno imao prvi, bio je jako nesretan sto u DM-u nije bilo malih kolica za guranje.

ALi za djecu koja (pre)cesto imaju tantrume mislim da nisu dobila neku paznju koju su trebala dobiti. Ne mislim da su generalno zanemarena.

----------


## maria71

> Hocete reci da su sva djeca koja imaju tantrume zapravo zanemarena djeca?


i ja ću se počet bacat po podu jerbo me država zanemaruje i ne cijeni dovoljno

----------


## pikula

> Hmmm... evo da i ja dam svoje misljenje.
> Inace po struci nastavnik, a prije faksa sam cuvala djecu preko deset godina. Tako da sam u tom vremenu naucila dosta stvari koje ce mi sad, kad ocekujem svoje dijete, spasiti zivce. 
> s!


Draga anye želim ti puno sreće jer ton kojim pišeš mrvu je presiguran u sebe. Kad si mama osjećaji često poremete racionalne odluke, a s druge strane ti nas isti osjećaji spase kad je sve ostalo izgubljeno. Želim ti da zaboraviš dio znanja koje imaš i da učiš ispočetka sa svojim djetetom, da mu dozovliš da te u nekim stvarima vodi i da otkriješ mnogo toga što ne znaš o sebi, odgoju, životu. Neka to bude prekrasno putovanje. I javi kako ide.

----------


## marta

> a zakaj prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Hocete reci da su sva djeca koja imaju tantrume zapravo zanemarena djeca?
> 
> 
> i ja ću se počet bacat po podu jerbo me država zanemaruje i ne cijeni dovoljno


Ako ces pred Sabor i ja cu ti se pridruzit. Vec sam zamislila scenu, nekoliko stotina ljudi se trza na cesti ispred Sabora. Neopisivo.

----------


## Anci

> anye prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Hmmm... evo da i ja dam svoje misljenje.
> Inace po struci nastavnik, a prije faksa sam cuvala djecu preko deset godina. Tako da sam u tom vremenu naucila dosta stvari koje ce mi sad, kad ocekujem svoje dijete, spasiti zivce. 
> s!
> 
> 
> Draga anye želim ti puno sreće jer ton kojim pišeš mrvu je presiguran u sebe. Kad si mama osjećaji često poremete racionalne odluke, a s druge strane *ti nas isti osjećaji spase kad je sve ostalo izgubljeno*. Želim ti da zaboraviš dio znanja koje imaš i da učiš ispočetka sa svojim djetetom, da mu dozovliš da te u nekim stvarima vodi i da otkriješ mnogo toga što ne znaš o sebi, odgoju, životu. Neka to bude prekrasno putovanje. I javi kako ide.


pikula, kako si lijepo to rekla  :Love:  
ovo boldano posebno
velika istina

----------


## Balarosa

> Probajte ovo (najbolje kod kuce); kad slijedeci put vase dijete pocne zanovijetati da hoce nesto, pa se baci na pod, izadite iz te prostorije. Garantirano je da ce ili prestat u roku od minute, ili ce doci za vama (i eventualno se ponovno baciti u plac/na pod). Zvuci smijesno, znam, ali funkcionira. Kad se dijete smiri, TEK ONDA mu dajte paznju. 
> 
> *NIPOSTO, NIPOSTO, NIPOSTO se dijetetu ne obracati kad je u sredini vristanja i zahtijevanja.* Tocno to je ono sto dijete zeli postici, i u tom slucaju poruka ce opet biti ista "kad vristim, dobijem da se mama lomi oko mene".
> Ukoliko ga/ju ignorirate na krace vrijeme dok se lose ponasa, a obratite paznju i bavite se njime kad je dobro, onda je poruka obrnuta: kad sam dobar(a), mama me slusa.


Baš sam nedavno o ovome raspravljala s MM. Tin je prošao fazu da nikako ne želi doma i često smo ulazili u kuću s jako puno buke, a za kraj bi se bacio u hodniku na pod i vrištao. Nije to tantrum već samo jako glasno protestiranje. MM uvijek inzistira na tome da ga ignoriramo s čim se ne slažem. Ja mu dam desetak sekundi da se izvrišti, a onda ga pitam:"Tin, jesi jako uzrujan?" na što on odgovori s jednim odlučnim "DA!"  :Grin:  i zatim mu kažem da mi je žao što je ljut, ali to nešto mora biti tako i tako. On se redovito nakon toga smiri. Vjerujem da to nije nikakvo popuštanje već mu omogućava "dostojanstveno" povlačenje i nitko nije u toj priči poražen, a mislim da to nije moguće u situaciji s ignoriranjem. Dakle, nikako se ne bih složila s boldanim. I nije svako vikanje i bacanje po podu baš potreba za pažnjom. 
Naravno, ne tvrdim da je to neki univerzalni lijek već je to "recept" za moje prilično razumno i kooperativno dijete. Zasad   :Grin:

----------


## Anci

> pitam:"Tin, jesi jako uzrujan?" na što on odgovori s jednim odlučnim "DA!"  i zatim mu kažem da mi je žao što je ljut, ali to nešto mora biti tako i tako. On se redovito nakon toga smiri. Vjerujem da to nije nikakvo popuštanje već mu omogućava "dostojanstveno" povlačenje i nitko nije u toj priči poražen, a mislim da to nije moguće u situaciji s ignoriranjem. Dakle, nikako se ne bih složila s boldanim. I nije svako vikanje i bacanje po podu baš potreba za pažnjom. 
> *Naravno, ne tvrdim da je to neki univerzalni lijek već je to "recept" za moje prilično razumno i kooperativno dijete*. Zasad


Točno to.
Ja isto, npr. kad stojimo u redu u dućanu, ona je gladna/umorna i nešto počne izvoditi, ne ignoriram to.
Kažem joj da znam da je umoran i gladna i da joj se neda biti u dućanu ali da sad nemamo druge nego čekati.

I doma- ako se ljuti i vrišti zbog nečega- kažem joj da razumijem da je ljuta ali eto, tako mora biti.

I nju to smiri. 
Bitno joj je valjda da osjeća da je netko razumije. 

Ali nisu kod nas baš česte te situacije, ali ih ima. I to onako, pravih  :Grin:  

Vidjet ćemo kakva će biti mlađa. Već sad je prava mala divljakuša  :Grin:

----------


## pikula

I naše mlađe je Sultanica kako je deda zove i ne popušta ni pred kakvim argumentima, dobro je dok je mala pa se brzo umori i povremeno pali skretanje pažnje, ali ne znam što ćemo kad malo naraste. Zasad je zaslužila i nadimak od brata Ja bi-ja bi   :Embarassed:

----------


## Anci

> Zasad je zaslužila i nadimak od brata Ja bi-ja bi


  :Grin:  
Najčešće riječi moje mlađe kćeri su "ja" i "moje"  :Rolling Eyes:

----------

